# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  "" आपके, मेरे, सबके मन के गीत ""

## Munneraja

कुछ गीत जो कभी ठाली बैठे सोचते दिमाग में एक एक शब्द बुन कर गीत बन जाते हैं 
यहाँ उन्ही को पिरोया गया है

----------


## Munneraja

इश्क में जी लिया जाये
इश्क में मर लिया जाये
मोहब्बत का दर्द है तो
दर्द भी सह लिया जाये
आज उठता हूँ गिरता हूँ
सम्हल जाता खुद ही मैं
अपनी ही आँख का आँसू
आज खुद पी लिया जाये
तुम्हारे बिन मेरी आँखो में
काजल भी नहीं रुकता
थोड़ा सा हँस लिया जाये
थोड़ा सा रो लिया जाये

----------


## sultania

अच्छी रचना लिख लेते हो आप भाई जी --बहुत खूब

----------


## Munneraja

रेम में
आकाश कितने रंग ओढ़ लेता है
भर जाता है
भूरे-काले बादलों से कैसे
पहन लेता है इंद्रधनु कभी बिजली-सा
बिहँसता है
देखा है ?
तपिश चाहे रहे कितनी
रात को मुस्कुराता है
बन जाता है शीतल
चाँद अमृत बरसाता है
धरती पर
देखा है ?
कैसे सजती-सँवरती है धरती
पहनती है
ऋतुओँ की साडियाँ
जब प्रेम में होती है
रहती है हरी-भरी
लहलहाती है
आकाश के लिए
समय कैसा भी हो
देखा है ?

----------


## Krish13

आज आपके एक और रूप के दर्शन हो गये प्रभु.......

बहुत बढ़िया रचनाएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह वाह................
बहुत बढ़िया मुन्ना भैया!

----------


## robin hood

उतम रचनाएँ..................

----------


## jeet6162

*प्यार जिन्दगी है*

वो पुछती है ,
मैं उससे इतना प्यार  क्यों करता हूँ ? ?

मैंने कहा एक तमन्ना हैं
तुम्हें पाने की. . . . .

वो कहती है ,
हर वक्त उदास क्यों रहते हो ? ?

मैनें कहा कोशिश है
तुम्हें हर खुशी दिलाने की. . . . .

वो कहती है ,
हर वक्त सोचते क्यों रहते हो ? ?

मैनें कहा आदत हो गई है
तुम्हें ख्यालों में अपना बनाने की . . . . .

वो कहती है ,
मैं न मिली तो ? ?

मैनें कहा तो तम्मना है
ये जिन्दगी मिटाने की. . . . .

वो कहती है ,
तुम्हें क्या मिलेगा मर कर ? ?

मैनें कहा एक उम्मीद ,
अगले जन्म में तुम्हें अपना बनाने की . . . . .

----------


## Munneraja

जबसे उसकी चाहतों के खजाने मिले है
लवों को मुस्कुराने के बहाने मिले है
इश्क के उजालों से हुई रात रौशन
शमा से जब – जब परवाने मिले हैं....

----------


## Krish13

जब हाल ए दिल तुमसे कहने को
तुम्हे फोन लगाता हूँ

घंटी तो बजती है लेकिन 
तुम फोन नही उठाती हो॥

----------


## sultania

> जब हाल ए दिल तुमसे कहने को
> तुम्हे फोन लगाता हूँ
> 
> घंटी तो बजती है लेकिन 
> तुम फोन नही उठाती हो॥


सच्ची आपबीती जेसी कविता लगती है--ही ही --

----------


## Munneraja

> जब हाल ए दिल तुमसे कहने को
> तुम्हे फोन लगाता हूँ
> 
> घंटी तो बजती है लेकिन 
> तुम फोन नही उठाती हो॥


यदि दर्द हो दिल में तो महबूबा नहीं सुनती 
आखिर डॉक्टर के बिल का पेमेंट वो क्यों करेगी 
सारा खेल ही है धन के इर्द-गिर्द 
जब भी बात होगी धन की तो वो हमेशा लड़ती रहेगी 
आजकल दिल की सुनता कौन है 
दुनिया धन पर मरती आई है और मरती ही रहेगी

----------


## sultania

> यदि दर्द हो दिल में तो महबूबा नहीं सुनती 
> आखिर डॉक्टर के बिल का पेमेंट वो क्यों करेगी 
> सारा खेल ही है धन के इर्द-गिर्द 
> जब भी बात होगी धन की तो वो हमेशा लड़ती रहेगी 
> आजकल दिल की सुनता कौन है 
> दुनिया धन पर मरती आई है और मरती ही रहेगी


बहुत खूब --लाजवाब

----------


## robin hood

> जब हाल ए दिल तुमसे कहने को
> तुम्हे फोन लगाता हूँ
> 
> घंटी तो बजती है लेकिन 
> तुम फोन नही उठाती हो॥


हा हा हा ...................

----------


## robin hood

> यदि दर्द हो दिल में तो महबूबा नहीं सुनती 
> आखिर डॉक्टर के बिल का पेमेंट वो क्यों करेगी 
> सारा खेल ही है धन के इर्द-गिर्द 
> जब भी बात होगी धन की तो वो हमेशा लड़ती रहेगी 
> आजकल दिल की सुनता कौन है 
> दुनिया धन पर मरती आई है और मरती ही रहेगी


बढ़िया हें ...................

----------


## dkj

;-) ;-);-);-)
झुकी झुकी नजर कहती है
समझो !कि इनायत थी नजर की 
गर मिलती नजरों से नजर
कहर न बरपा होता 
इक बर्क निकल केनजरों से
जला न देती मासूम से गरूर को




> Khub rahi mere mehbub ki wo dillagi...jisne humse hume bhula dia... 
> 
> Humne to mangi thi unki inayat-e-nazar... Usne nazre jhuka sara asma mere kadmo me व dia

----------


## Munneraja

उमर भर यूँ ही तुम मुस्कुराती रहना 
गीत खुशियों के ज़िन्दगी में गाती रहना 

खिली खिली सी लगती हो जैसे हो गुलाब 
खुशबु से अपनी जहाँ को महकाती रहना 

लगजाती है कभी कभी अपनी नज़र आप 
तुम आईने से भी खुद को छुपाती रहना 

उदास बहुत हो जाता हु तुम्हे ना देखू गर 
हक़ीक़त में नहीं ख़्वाबों में तो आती रहना 

जवाब बहुत मुश्किल होगा मेरे सवाल का 
समझुंगा हर बात बस नज़रें झुकाती रहना ....

----------


## robin hood

बढ़िया ...................

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत बढ़िया.....
:clap: :clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

*जब भी ये दिल उदास होता है
जाने कौन आसपास होता है

होंठ चुपचाप बोलते हो जब
सांस कुछ तेज तेज चलती हो
आँखे जब दे रही हो आवाजे
ठंडी आहो में सांस जलती हो

आँख में तैरती हैं तसवीरे
तेरा चेहरा, तेरा ख़याल लिए
आईना देखता हैं जब मुझको
एक मासूम सा सवाल लिए

कोई वादा नहीं किया लेकिन
क्यों तेरा इंतज़ार रहता है
बेवजह जब करार मिल जाए
दिल बड़ा बेकरार रहता है*




_एक बार यहाँ जरुर पधारें --._
भूले बिसरे गीत (लिरिक और वीडियो)

----------


## kajal pandey

*यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है*

----------


## -Radhe-

बढ़िया...................................  .....

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

*तुम्हारी, गैर की, नासेह की अब सबकी सुनते हैं,
किसी की हम नहीं सुनते थे वो भी इक जमाना था।*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *यदि कहने के लिए कुछ अच्छा नहीं हो तो चुप रहना एक बेहतर विकल्प है*


बिलकुल सही कहा है आपने 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## -Radhe-

> *तुम्हारी, गैर की, नासेह की अब सबकी सुनते हैं,
> किसी की हम नहीं सुनते थे वो भी इक जमाना था।*


वाह..............................

----------


## Munneraja

शक में ये अंजाम पाया है 
हाथ पैर टूटे, मुह से खून आया है 
हॉस्पिटल पहुचे तो नर्स ने फरमाया 
बहारों फूल बरसाओ किसी का महबूब आया है

----------


## Munneraja

> *तुम्हारी, गैर की, नासेह की अब सबकी सुनते हैं,
> किसी की हम नहीं सुनते थे वो भी इक जमाना था।*


हा हा हा 
समय समय की बात है

----------


## Munneraja

कभी कभी ऐसा भी होता है !
क्या सही है ये तय करना मुश्किल होता है !!
इक झूठ जो मुस्कान लाता है किसी के चेहरे पर ! 
या वो इक सच जो आँखों में पानी लाता है !!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

नानी तेरी मोरनी को मौर ले गये <<<<
बाकी जो बचा था काले चोर ले गये <<<<<<<


चोरों की भी खूब खबर ली मोटे थानेदार नें  <<<<<<<<<<<<
मोरों को भी खूब नचाया जंगल के सरदार नें<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## vedant thakur

कैसे समझाऊँ बड़ी न समझ  हो 
हमसे न जीतोगी तुम रहने दो ये बाज़ी 

फिल्म -सूरज 
राजेन्द्र कुमार ,वैजयन्ती माला 
इस गाने की तुकबंदी और शायरी कमाल की है !!

----------


## Munneraja

लाज्मी नही के आँखो से ही देंखू तुझे...!!! 
ए दोस्त.. 
तेरा तसव्व्वुर क्या तेरे दीदार से कम है....!!!

----------


## vedant thakur

यूँही तुम मुझसे बात करती हो या कोई प्यार का इरादा है 
अदाएं दिल की जानता ही नही मेरा हमदम भी कितना सादा है !!

फिल्म- सच्चा झूठा 
राजेश खन्ना,मुमताज़

----------


## Munneraja

कुछ तो जीते है जन्नत की तमन्ना लेकर, कुछ तमन्नाएं जीना सिखा देती है.... 
लेकिन हम किसके सहारे जीये, ज़िन्दगी रोज एक तमन्ना बढा देती है....

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

लकड़ी की काठी काठी पै घोडा घोड़े की दूम पै जो मारा हथोडा <<<<<

दोडा दोडा दोडा घोडा दम उठा के दोडा <<<<<<<<

तब्बक तब्बक <<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

फिल्म का नाम मुझे मालूम नहीं है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## Munneraja

जो अगर पहले पता होता प्यार की राह पर चलने का अंजाम 
तो चलने से पहले अपना अक्स दर्पण में निहार लिया होता

----------


## nirsha

ज़िन्दगी की यही रीत है हार के बाद ही जीत है 

थोड़े आँसू हैं थोड़ी हँसी आज ग़म है तो कल है ख़ुशी

ज़िन्दगी की यही रीत ...

फिल्म - मिस्टर इंडिया , गायक - किशोर कुमार

----------


## Krish13

कोई जब तुम्हारा ह्रदय तोड़ दे
तड़पता हुआ जब कोई छोड़ दे

तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 
मेरा दर खुला हैं, खुला ही रहेगा, तुम्हारे लिये 

अभी तुम को मेरी ज़रूरत नहीं बहोत चाहने वाले मिल जायेंगे 

अभी रूप का एक सागर हो तुम कंवल जितने चाहोगी खिल जायेंगे
 दर्पन तुम्हे जब डराने लगे 
जवानी भी दामन छुड़ाने लगे 
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 
मेरा सर झुका हैं, झुका ही रहेगा, तुम्हारे लिये 

कोई शर्त होती नहीं प्यार में मगर प्यार शर्तों पे तुम ने किया
नज़र में सितारे जो चमके ज़रा बुझाने लगी आरती का दिया

जब अपनी नज़र में ही गिरने लगो
अंधेरो में अपने ही घिरने लगो तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 

ये दीपक जला हैं, जला ही रहेगा तुम्हारे लिये...

----------


## vedant thakur

> कोई जब तुम्हारा ह्रदय तोड़ दे
> तड़पता हुआ जब कोई छोड़ दे
> 
> तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 
> मेरा दर खुला हैं, खुला ही रहेगा, तुम्हारे लिये 
> 
> अभी तुम को मेरी ज़रूरत नहीं बहोत चाहने वाले मिल जायेंगे 
> 
> अभी रूप का एक सागर हो तुम कंवल जितने चाहोगी खिल जायेंगे
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## umabua

कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
हो कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू

( कोई तेरी तरह दिल न छीने
हो गई मैं पसीने\-पसीने ) \-२
तोबा\-तोबा \-२
तोबा\-तोबा नज़र का इशारा

खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू

( डगमगाये क़दम चलते\-चलते
तुमने छेड़ा तो हम क्या सम्भलते ) \-२
लो चले \-२
लो चले नाम ले कर तुम्हारा

खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू

( होश भी थोड़ा\-थोड़ा नशा भी
दर्द भी थोड़ा\-थोड़ा मज़ा भी ) \-२
तीर सैंयाँ \-२
तीर सैंयाँ अजब तूने मारा

खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू बलम तूने डारा
खो गया नन्हा सा दिल हमारा
कैसा जादू

----------


## umabua

ना हरम में, ना सुकूँ मिलता है बुतखाने में
चैन मिलता है तो साक़ी तेरे मैखाने में

झूम, झूम, झूम
( झूम बराबर झूम शराबी, झूम बराबर झूम ) \-३
काली घटा है, आ आ..., मस्त फ़ज़ा है, आ आ...
काली घटा है मस्त फ़ज़ा है, जाम उठाकर घूम घूम घूम
झूम बराबर ...

आज अँगूर की बेटी से मुहौब्बत कर ले
शेख साहब की नसीहत से बग़ावत कर ले
इसकी बेटी ने उठा रखी है सर पर दुनिया
ये तो अच्छा हुआ के अँगूर को बेटा ना हुआ
कमसेकम सूरत\-ए\-साक़ी का नज़ारा कर ले
आके मैख़ाने में जीने का सहारा कर ले
आँख मिलते ही जवानी का मज़ा आयेगा
तुझको अँगूर के पानी का मज़ा आयेगा
हर नज़र अपनी बसद शौक़ गुलाबी कर दे
इतनी पीले के ज़माने को शराबी कर दे
जाम जब सामने आये तो मुकरना कैसा
बात जब पीने की आजाये तो डरना कैसा
धूम मची है, आ आ..., मैख़ाने में, आ आ...
धूम मची है मैख़ाने में, तू भी मचा ले धूम धूम धूम
झूम बराबर ...

इसके पीनेसे तबीयत में रवानी आये
इसको बूढ़ा भी जो पीले तो जवानी आये
पीने वाले तुझे आजाएगा पीने का मज़ा
इसके हर घूँट में पोशीदा है जीने का मज़ा
बात तो जब है के तू मै का परस्तार बने 
तू नज़र डाल दे जिस पर वोही मैख़्वार बने
मौसम\-ए\-गुल में तो पीने का मज़ा आता है
पीने वालों को ही जीने का मज़ा आता है
जाम उठाले, आ आ..., मुँह से लगाले, आ आ...
जाम उठाले, मुँह से लगाले, मुँह से लगाकर चूम चूम चूम
झूम बराबर ...

जो भी आता है यहाँ पीके मचल जाता है
जब नज़र साक़ी की पड़ती है सम्भल जाता है
आ इधर झूमके साक़ी का लेके नाम उठा
देख वो अब्र उठा तू भी ज़रा जाम उठा
इस क़दर पीले के रग\-रग में सुरूर आजाये
कसरत मै से तेरे चेहरे पे नूर आजाये
इसके हर कतरे में नाज़ाँ है निहाँ दरियादिली
इसके पीनेसे पता होती है के ज़िन्दादिली
शान से पीले, आ आ..., शान से जीले, आ आ...
शान से पीले शान से जीले, घूम नशे में घूम घूम घूम
झूम बराबर ...

----------


## umabua

मेरा तुझ से है पहले का नाता कोई
यूँ ही नहीं दिल लुभाता कोई
जाने तू या जाने न
माने तू या माने न

धुआँ\-धुआँ था वो समा
यहाँ\-वहाँ जाने कहाँ
तू और मैं कहीं मिले थे पहले
देखा तुझे तो दिल ने कहा
जाने तू या जाने न
माने तू या माने न

तू भी रही मेरे लिए
मैं भी रहा तेरे लिए
पहले भी मैं तुझे बाहों में लेके
झूमा किया और झूमा किया
जाने तू या जाने न
माने तू या माने न

देखो अभी खोना नहीं
कभी जुदा होना नहीं
अब खेल में यूँही रहेंगे दोनों
वादा रहा ये इस शाम का
जाने तू या जाने न
माने तू या माने न

----------


## umabua

जिन्हें हम भूलना चाहें वो अक्सर याद आते हैं
( बुरा हो इस मोहब्बत का ) \-२ वो क्यूँ कर याद आते हैं
जिन्हें हम भूलना ...

बुलाएँ किस तरह उनको कभी पी थी उन आँखों से \-२
( छलक जाते हैं जब आँसू ) \-२ वो साग़र याद आते हैं
जिन्हें हम भूलना ...

किसी के सुर्ख़ लब थे या दिए की लौ मचलती थी \-२
( जहां की थी कभी पूजा ) \-२ वो मंज़र याद आते हैं
जिन्हें हम भूलना ...

रहे ऐ शम्मा तू रोशन दुआ देता है परवाना \-२
( जिनकी क़िस्मत में जलना है ) \-२ वो जल कर याद आते हैं
जिन्हें हम भूलना ...

----------


## umabua

आपसे प्यार हुआ आप ख़फ़ा हो बैठे
मिल के बैठे भी न थे और जुदा हाय जुदा हो बैठे

ओ ओ हाय साँस लेती हो तो क्या क़हर की लू चलती है
बू ये कहती है कोई दिल की सी शै जलती है
सुर्ख़ शोलों की तरह आप यह क्या हो बैठे
मिल के बैठे भी ...

जोश पे हुस्न का तूफ़ान नज़र आता है
इश्क़ की मौत का समान नज़र आता है
और कश्ती से किनारे भी ख़फ़ा हो बैठे
मिल के बैठे भी ...

ओ ओ हाय हर नज़र तीर सही देखिए एक बार हमें
मरना तक़दीर सही मौत से है प्यार हमें
खींचिए यूँ ना कमाँ तीर ख़फ़ा हो बैठे
मिल के बैठे भी ...

----------


## umabua

र \:	बहुत हसीं हैं तुम्हारी आँखें कहो तो मैं इनसे प्यार कर लूँ
ल \:	बड़ा है धोखा तेरी नज़र में मैं किस तरह ऐतबार कर लूँ

र \:	ये भीनी भीनी हवा की ख़ुश्बू महक है तेरे ही तन बदन की
ल \:	स.म्भल के बोलो चटक ना जाए कोई नवेली कली चमन की
र \:	मेरी कली तुम अगर कहो तो मैं ज़िन्दगी को बहार कर लूँ
	बहुत हसीं हैं ...

ल \:	हज़ार बातें हैं ऐसी दिल में जो रुक गईं हैं ज़ुबां पे आके
र \:	जो बात लब पे मचल रही है वो आज कह दूँ नज़र मिला के
ल \:	किसी के होके ये चैन खो के मैं दिल को क्यूँ बेक़रार कर लूँ
	बहुत हसीं हैं ...

ल \:	गिनों ना अब धड़कनें हमारी ना और लो इम्तेहाँ हमारा
र \:	इसे ना समझो तुम आजमाइश यही तो उल्फ़त का इशारा
ल \:	अगर ये सच है तो मरते दम तक मैं आपका इंतज़ार कर लूँ
	बहुत हसीं हैं ...

L=Lata Mageshkar
R=Mohd. Rafi

----------


## umabua

आज पुरानी राहों से, कोई मुझे आवाज़ न दे
दर्द में डूबे गीत न दे, गम का सिसकता साज़ न दे

बीते दिनों की याद थी जिनमें, मैं वो तराने भूल चुका
आज नई मंज़िल है मेरी, कल के ठिकाने भूल चुका
न वो दिल न सनम, न वो दीन\-धरम
अब दूर हूँ सारे गुनाहों से

जीवन बदला दुनिया बदली, मन को अनोखा ज्ञान मिला
आज मुझे अपने ही दिल में, एक नया इनसान मिला
पहुँचा हूँ वहाँ, नहीं दूर जहाँ, भगवान की नेक निगाहों से

टूट चुके सब प्यार के बंधन, आज कोई ज़ंजीर नहीं
शीशा\-ए\-दिल में अरमानों की, आज कोई तस्वीर नहीं
अब शाद हूँ मैं, आज़ाद हूँ मैं, कुछ काम नहीं है आहों से

----------


## umabua

ओ नीले पर्बतों की धारा 
आयी ढूँढने किनारा बड़ी दूर से
सब को सहारा चाहिये
कोई हमारा चाहिये

फूल में जैसे फूल की खुशबू
दिल में है यूँ तेरा बसेरा
धरती से अम्बर तक फैला
चाहत की बाहों का घेरा
ओ नीले पर्बतों की धारा ...

सूरज पीछे घूमे धरती
साँझ के पीछे घूमे सवेरा
जिस नाते ने इन को बाँधे
वो नाता है तेरा मेरा
ओ नीले पर्बतों की धारा ...

----------


## umabua

श \:	अमीर से होती है गरीब से होती है
	दूर से होती है क़रीब से होती है
	मगर जहाँ भी होती है ऐ मेरे दोस्तो
	शादियाँ तो नसीब से होती है

र \:	आज मेरे यार कि शादी है \-२
	लगता है जैसे सारे संसार की शादी है
	आज मेरे यार कि ...

	वक़्त है ख़ूबसूरत बड़ा शुभ लगन मुहूरत
	देखो क्या ख़ूब जमीं है दूल्हें की भोली सूरत
	दूल्हें की भोली सूरत
	ख़ुशी से झूमें है मन मिला सजनी को साजन
	कैसे संजोग मिले हैं चोली से बँध गया दामन
	चोली से बँध गया दामन

दे \:	ओ सुन मेरे दिलजानी
	शुरू अब होने लगी है नई तेरी ज़िन्दगानी
	ख़ुशी से क्यों इतराए
	अहा
	आज तू हमें नचाए
	वक़्त वो आने वाला
	ओ हो
	दुल्हनिया तुझे नचाए
	दुल्हनिया तुझे नचाए
र \:	किसी के सपनों के सोलह सिंगार की शादी है
	आज मेरे यार कि ...

	तारे तोड़\-तोड़ लाऊँ तेरे सहरे को सजाऊँ
	फूल राहों में बिछाऊँ मैं प्यार के
	आज लूँगा मैं बलाएँ दूँगा दिल से दुआएँ
	डाल गले में बाँहें अब यार के
	एक चमन से देखो आज बहार की शादी है
	आज मेरे यार कि शादी है मेरे दिलदार की शादी है
	लगता है जैसे सारे संसार की शादी है
	आज मेरे यार कि ...

----------


## umabua

ज़िंदा हूँ इस तरह कि ग़म\-ए\-ज़िन्दगी नहीं
जलता हुआ दिया हूँ मगर रोशनी नहीं
ज़िन्दा हूँ ...

वो मुद्दतें हुईं हैं किसीसे जुदा हुए
लेकिन ये दिल कि आग अभी तक बुझी नहीं
ज़िन्दा हूँ ...

आने को आ चुका था किनारा भी समने
खुद उसके पास ही मेरी नैय्या गई नहीं
ज़िन्दा हूँ ...

होंठों के पास आए हँसी, क्या मज़ाल है
दिल का मुआमला है कोई दिल्लगी नहीं
ज़िन्दा हूँ ...

ये चाँद ये हवा ये फ़िज़ा, सब हैं माद्मा
जो तू नहीं तो इन में कोई दिलकशी नहीं
ज़िन्दा हूँ ...

----------


## umabua

जाने न नज़र पहचाने जिगर
ये कौन जो दिल पर छाया
मेरा अंग अंग मुस्काया - २

(आवाज़ ये किसकी आती है
जो छेड़ के दिल को जाती है ) - २
मैं सुन के जिसे शर्मा जाऊँ
है कौन जो दिल में समाया
मेरा अंग अंग मुस्काया - २

जाने न नज़र पहचाने जिगर
ये कौन जो दिल पर छाया
मुझे रोज़ रोज़ तड़पाया - २

(ढूँढेंगे उसे हम तारों में
सावन की ठण्डी बहारों में) - २
पर हम भी किसी से कम तो नहीं
क्यों रूप को अपने छुपाया
मुझे रोज़ रोज़ तड़पाया - २

(बिन देखे जिसको प्यार करूँ
गर देखूँ उस को जान भी दूँ) - २
एक बार कहो ओ जादुगर
ये कौन सा खेल रचाया
मेरा अंग अंग मुस्काया - २

----------


## umabua

जो मैं जानती उन के लिये
मेरे दिल में कितना प्यार ऐ
इतना प्यार मैं करती क्यों

जो मैं सोच समझ के चलती
हद से बात गुज़रती क्यों
अन्जाने नयनओं से उलझ के 
जीते जी मैं मरती क्यों
इतना प्यार मैं करती क्यों ...

हरदम उलझी लट से उलझूँ
काजल फेरूँ अखियन में
वो जो न आते तो मैं इतना
बनती और सँवरती क्यों
इतना प्यार मैं करती क्यों ...

हाय रे मीठा दर्द जिगर का
हाय रे पहला पहला प्यार
जो मैं जानती ये सब होगा
इस मुश्किल में पड़ती क्यों
इतना प्यार मैं करती क्यों ...

----------


## umabua

ये शाम की तन्हाइयाँ ऐसे में तेरा ग़म \- २
पत्ते कहीं खड़के हवा आई तो चौंके हम \- २
ये शाम की तन्हाइयाँ ...

जिस राह से तुम आने को थे \- २
उस के निशाँ भी मिटने लगे \- २
आये न तुम सौ सौ दफ़ा आये गये मौसम \- २
ये शाम की तन्हाइयाँ ...

सीने से लगा तेरी याद को \- २
रोती रही मैं रात को \- २
हालत पे मेरी चाँद तारे रो गये शबनम \- २
ये शाम की तन्हाइयाँ ...

----------


## umabua

मुझे दर्द\-ए\-दिल का पता न था
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?
	मैं अकेले यूँ भी मज़े में था 
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?

	यूँ ही अपने अपने सफ़र में गुम 
	कहीं दूर मैं कहीं दूर तुम
	कहीं दूर तुम
	चले जा रहे थे जुदा जुदा
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?
	मैं अकेले यूँ भी मज़े में था
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?

	न मैं चांद हूँ किसी शाम का
	न चिराग़ हूँ किसी बाम का
	किसी बाम का
	मैं तो रास्ते का हूँ एक दिया
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?
	मैं अकेले यूँ भी मज़े में था
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?

	मुझे दर्द\-ए\-दिल का पता न था
	मुझे आप किस लिये मिल गये?

----------


## umabua

तुझे क्या सुनाऊँ मैं दिलरुबा
तेरे सामने मेरा हाल है
तेरी इक निगाह की बात है
मेरी ज़िंदगी का सवाल है

मेरी हर ख़ुशी तेरे दम से है
मेरी ज़िंदगी तेरे ग़म से है
तेरे दर्द से रहे बेख़बर
मेरे दिल की कब ये मज़ाल है

तेरे हुस्न पर है मेरी नज़र
मुझे सुबह शाम की क्या ख़बर
मेरी शाम है तेरी जुस्तजू
मेरी सुबह तेरा ख़याल है

मेरे दिल जिगर में समा भी जा
रहे क्यों नज़र का भी फ़ासला
के तेरे बग़ैर ओ जान\-ए\-जां
मुझे ज़िंदगी भी मुहाल है

----------


## umabua

हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को याद आये कभी तो मत रोना
इस दिल को तसल्ली दे देना, घबराये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को   ...

एक ख़्वाब सा देखा था हमने
जब आँख खुली वो टूट गया
ये प्यार अगर सपना बनकर
तड़पाये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को

तुम मेरे ख़यालों में खोकर
बरबाद न करना जीवन को
जब कोई सहेली बात तुम्हें
समझाये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को   ...

जीवन के सफ़र में तनहाई
मुझको तो न ज़िन्दा छोड़ेगी
मरने की खबर ऐ, जान\-ए\-जिगर
मिल जाये कभी तो मत रोना
हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को   ...

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को याद आये कभी तो मत रोना
> इस दिल को तसल्ली दे देना, घबराये कभी तो मत रोना
> हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को   ...
> 
> एक ख़्वाब सा देखा था हमने
> जब आँख खुली वो टूट गया
> ये प्यार अगर सपना बनकर
> तड़पाये कभी तो मत रोना
> हम छोड़ चले हैं महफ़िल को
> ...


कोई हमदम न रहा
कोई सहारा न रहा

हम किसी के न रहे
कोई हमारा न रहा

कोई हमदम न रहा
कोई सहारा न रहा
:(:

----------


## umabua

रफ़ी:
बच्चों... 
एक समय की बात सुनो, अंधियारी थी रात सुनो
दीपक चोरी हो गया, चाँद कहीं पर खो गया
बच्चा:
फिर क्या हुआ?
रफ़ी:
चंदा को ढूँढने सभी तारे निकल पड़े 	\-२
गलियों में वो नसीब के मारे निकल पड़े
चंदा को ...
आशा:
चंदा को ढूँढने सभी तारे निकल पड़े        \-२
गलियों में वो नसीब के मारे निकल पड़े
चंदा को ...

उनकी नज़र का जिस ने नज़ारा चुरा लिया
उनके दिलों का जिस ने सहारा चुरा लिया
उस चोर की तलाश में सारे निकल पड़े
चंदा को ...

ग़म की अंधेरी रात में जलना पड़ा उन्हें
फूलों के बदले काँटों पे चलना पड़ा उन्हें
धरती पे जब गगन के दुलारे निकल पड़े
चंदा को ...

उनकी पुकार सुन के यह दिल डगमगा गया
हम को भी कोई बिछड़ा हुआ याद आ गया
भर आई आँख हमारे निकल पड़े
चंदा को ...

----------


## umabua

कि: हज़ार राहें, मुड़के देखीं 
कहीं से कोई सदा ना आई 
ल: बड़ी वफ़ा से, निभाई तुमने 
हमारी थोड़ी सी बेवफ़ाई ...

कि: जहाँ से तुम मोड़ मुड़ गये थे \- २
वो मोड़ अब भी वही खड़े हैं 
ल: हम अपने पैरों में जाने कितने \- २
भंवर लपेटे हुए खड़े हैं 
बड़ी वफ़ा से, निभाई तुमने 
हमारी थोड़ी सी बेवफ़ाई ...

कि: कहीं किसी रोज़ यूं भी होता 
हमारी हालत तुम्हारी होती 
ल: जो रातें हमने गुज़ारी मरके 
वो रात तुमने गुज़ारी होतीं 
बड़ी वफ़ा से, निभाई तुमने 
हमारी थोड़ी सी बेवफ़ाई... 

कि: उन्हें ये ज़िद थी के हम बुलाते 
हमें ये उम्मीद वो पुकारें 
ल: है नाम होंठों में अब भी लेकिन
आवाज़ में पड़ गई दरारें 

कि: हज़ार राहें, मुड़के देखीं 
कहीं से कोई सदा ना आई 
ल: बड़ी वफ़ा से, निभाई तुमने 
हमारी थोड़ी सी बेवफ़ाई... 


ki=kishor kumar
L=lata mangeshkar

----------


## umabua

रात भी है कुछ भीगी\-भीगी
चाँद भी है कुछ मद्धम\-मद्धम
तुम आओ तो आँखें खोलें
सोई हुई पायल की छम छम

१) किसको बताएं कैसे बताएं
आज अजब है दिल का आलम
चैन भी है कुछ हल्का हल्का
दर्द भी है कुछ मद्धम मद्धम
छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम

२) तपते दिल पर यूं गिरती है
तेरी नज़र से प्यार की शबनम
जलते हुए जंगल पर जैसे
बरखा बरसे रुक\-रुक थम\-थम
छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम

३) होश में थोड़ी बेहोशी है
बेहोशी में होश है कम कम
तुझको पाने की कोशिश में
दोनों जहाँ से खो गए हम
छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम, छम\-छम, रात ...

----------


## umabua

दो दिल मिल रहे हैं मगर चुपके चुपके
सबको हो रही है, खबर चुपके चुपके

साँसों में बड़ी बेक़रारी, आँखों में कई रत जगे
कभी कहीं लग जये दिल तो, कहीं फिर दिल न लगे
अपन दिल मैं ज़रा थम लूँ
जादु का मैं इसे नाम दूँ
जादु कर रहा है, असर चुपके चुपके
दो दिल मिल रहे हैं   ...

ऐसे भोले बन कर हैं बैठे, जैसे कोई बात नहीं
सब कुच नज़र आ रहा है, दिन है ये रात नहीं
क्या है, कुछ भी नहीं है अगर
होंठों पे है खामोशी मगर
बातें कर रहीं हैं
नज़र चुपके चुपके
दो दिल मिल रहे हैं   ...

कहीं आग लगने से पहले, उठता है ऐसा धुआँ
जैसा है इधर का नज़ारा, वैसा ही उधर का समाँ
दिल में कैसी कसक सी जगी
दोनों जानिब बराबर लगी
देखो तो इधर से
उधर चुपके चुपके
दो दिल मिल रहे हैं   ...

----------


## umabua

र: मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर 
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर, दिल\-ए\-दिल जेएर लेकर
   लुटी जागीर लेकर, जली तक़दीर लेकर
   क्या करोगे क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर

आ: चले हो अब न जाने कब मिलोगे
   सबब कोई बनेगा तब मिलोगे
   न जीने का न मरने का बहाना
   कटेगा कैसे फ़ुर्सत का ज़माना
   हमें दे जाओ एक अपनी निशानी
   बड़ी होगी तुम्हारी महरबानी
   सुकून की तो कोई तदबीर होगी
   हमारे पास ये तसवीर होगी

र: मेरी तसवीर भी मुझसी कहाँ है
   के ये बेजान है ये बेज़ुबान है
   तुम्हारे काम ये न आ सकेगी
   तुम्हारा दिल न ये बहला सकेगी
   जुनून में तो गिरहबान चाक होगा
   के पर्वाना तो जल के ख़ाक होगा
   तुम्हारे सामने जब हम नो होंगे
   ये ग़म तसवीर से तो कम न होंगे
   यूँही तड़पोगे तुम आहें भरोगे
   क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर

आ: बजह है बात ये हम मानते हैं
   न बहलेगी तबीयत जानते हैं
   करेंगी हसरतें फ़रियाद अक्सर
   के तुम आया करोगे याद अक्सर
   ग़म\-ए\-फ़ुर्क़त न होगा यूँ गवारा
   मगर थोड़ा सा तो होगा सहारा
   जुदाई में मुलाक़ातें करेंगे
   के हम तसवीर से बातें करेंगे

र: ख़यालों में बसा लो मेरी सूरत
   मेरी तसवीर की है क्या ज़रूरत
   मेरी यादों को समझो यादगारें
   ख़िज़ां में भी रहेंगी फिर बहारें
   समय ख़्वाबों का होता है सुहाना
   कभी आना कभी मुझको बुलाना
   हमें एक दूसरे की दीद होगी
   निहागों की दिलों की ईद होगी
   न मानोगे तो रो\-रो के मरोगे
   क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर

आ: बहाने पर बनाते हो बहाना
   दीवाने हो बनाते हो दीवाना
   ख़ुदा जाने तुम्हें इनकार क्यूँ है
   हमें फिर भी तुम्हीं से प्यार क्यूँ है
   सितम के तीर हम पे छोड़ते हो
   न ऐसी बेवफ़ा बे\-तीर होगी 
   भली तुम से तो ये तसवीर होगी

र: गुज़ारिश आपके दिलदार की है
   वजह एक और भी इनकार की है
   ज़माने की निगाहों से बचाके
   इसे तुम लाख रखोगे छुपाके
   किसी दिन देख ही लेगा ज़माना
   ओ, बड़ा मशहूर होगा ये फ़साना
   जो लोगों की ज़ुबां तक बात पहुँचे
   तो फिर जाने कहाँ तक बात पहुँचे
   कहो क्या प्यार को रुसवा करोगे
   क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर

आ: हमें मन्ज़ोओर ये रुस्वाइयाँ हैं
   के इनसे भी बुरी तनहाइयाँ हैं

र: मुहब्बत के नहीं दस्तूर ऐसे
   हमें चर्चे नहीं मन्ज़ोओर ऐसे

आ: वफ़ा में लोग लुटाते हैं जानें
   तुम्हें आशिक़ भला हम कैसे मानें

र: शुभा हो इश्क़ में तो इम्तेहां लो
   मेरी तसवीर न लो मेरी जां लो
   कहो जाने\-वफ़ा अब क्या कहोगे
   क्या करोगे तुम मेरि तसवीर लेकर
   मेरि तसवीर लेकर...

र: ज़ुबां क्यूँ रुक गई है
   हो, निगाह क्यूँ झुक गई है
   अजी घबरा गए क्या
   कहो शर्मा गए क्या
   अभी है रात बक़ी
   अभी है बात बक़ी
   अभी से हार बैठे
   दिल\-ओ\-जां वार बैठे
   नया अंदाज़ कोई
   नई पर्वाज़ कोई
   लबों को सी लिया क्या
   ज़हर पी लिया क्या
   चले तक़रार आगे
   चलो सरकार आगे
   बने तसवीर क्या बैठे रहोगे
   क्या करोगे तुम मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर
   मेरी तसवीर लेकर


R=Mohd.Rafi
A=Asha Bhosle

----------


## gangu teli

पत्थर बना दिया मुझे ,रोने नहीं दिया .... दामन भी तेरा ग़म ने भिगोने नहीं दिया ........................... तन्हाईया तुम्हारा पता पूछती रहीं ... शब भर तुम्हारी याद ने सोने नहीं दिया ........................... आंखो में आ कर बैठ गई अश्को की लहर,पलको पे कोई ख्वाब पिरोने नहीं दिया ......................... .दिल को तुम्हारे नाम के आसुँ अज़ीज़ थे,दुनिया का कोई दर्द, समोने नहीं दिया .......................... क्यूँ रुलायेगी ये दिल की लगी,दाग़-ए-जिगर गरीब का धोने नहीं दिया ........................... " नासिर " युँ उसकी याद चली हाथ थाम के,मेले में इस ज़हान के खोने नहीं दिया ..........................

----------


## umabua

अ:  देखो मैं ने देखा है यह इक सपना
    फूलों के शहर में है घर अपना
    क्या समा है तू कहाँ है
ल: मैं आई आई आई आई
अ:  आ जा
ल: कितना हसीन है यह इक सपना
    फूलों के शहर में है घर अपना
    क्या समा है तू कहाँ है
अ:  मैं आया आया आया आया
ल: आ जा

अ:  यहाँ तेरा मेरा नाम लिखा
ल: रस्ता नहीं यह आम लिखा है
अ:  हो, यह है दरवाज़ा तू जहाँ खड़ी है
ल: अन्दर आ जाओ सर्दी बड़ी है
अ:  यहाँ से नज़ारा देखो पर्वतों का
ल: झाँकूँ मैं कहाँ से कहाँ है झरोखा
अ:  यह यहाँ है, तू कहाँ है
ल: मैं आई आई आई ...

ल: अच्छा यह बताओ कहाँ पे है पानी
अ:  बाहर बह रहा है झरना दीवानी
ल: बिजली नहीं है यही इक ग़म है
अ:  तेरी बिंदिया क्या बिजली से कम है
ल: छोड़ो मत छेड़ो बाज़ार जाओ
अ:  जाता हूँ जाऊँगा पहले यहाँ आओ
    शाम जवाँ है तू कहाँ है
ल: मैं आई आईइ आई ...

ल: कैसी प्यारी सी है यह छोटी सी रसोई
    हो हम दोनों  हैं बस दूजा नहीं कोई
    इस कमरे में होंगी मीठी बातें
अ:  उस कमरे में गुज़रेंगी रातें
ल: यह तो बोलो होगी कहाँ पे लड़ाई
अ:  मैं ने वह जगह ही नहीं बनाई
    प्यार यहाँ है तू कहाँ है
ल: मैं आई आई आई ...


A=amit kumar
L=lata mangeshkar

----------


## umabua

साथी हाथ बढ़ाना, साथी हाथ बढ़ाना 
एक अकेला थक जायेगा मिल कर बोझ उठाना 
साथी हाथ बढ़ाना ...

१) हम मेहनतवालों ने जब भी मिलकर कदम बढ़ाया 
सागर ने रस्ता छोड़ा परबत ने शीश झुकाया 
फ़ौलादी हैं सीने अपने फ़ौलादी हैं बाहें 
हम चाहें तो पैदा करदें, चट्टानों में राहें, साथी ...

२) मेहनत अपनी लेख की रखना मेहनत से क्या डरना 
कल गैरों की खातिर की अब अपनी खातिर करना 
अपना दुख भी एक है साथी अपना सुख भी एक 
अपनी मंजिल सच की मंजिल अपना रस्ता नेक, साथी ...

३) एक से एक मिले तो कतरा बन जाता है दरिया 
एक से एक मिले तो ज़र्रा बन जाता है सेहरा 
एक से एक मिले तो राई बन सकती है परबत 
एक से एक मिले तो इन्सान बस में कर ले किस्मत, साथी ...

४) माटी से हम लाल निकालें मोती लाएं जल से 
जो कुछ इस दुनिया में बना है बना हमारे बल से 
कब तक मेहनत के पैरों में ये दौलत की ज़ंज़ीरें 
हाथ बढ़ाकर छीन लो अपने सपनों की तस्वीरें, साथी ...

----------


## umabua

रफ़ी:  hmmm..., ओ...
        तेरी बिंदिया रे
	रे आय हाय
	तेरी बिंदिया रे \- २
	रे आय हाय
लता:  सजन बिंदिया ले लेगी तेरी निंदिया
रफ़ी:  रे आय हाय
	तेरी बिंदिया रे

रफ़ी:  तेरे माथे लगे हैं यूँ, जैसे चंदा तारा
	जिया में चमके कभी कभी तो, जैसे कोई अन्गारा
	तेरे माथे लगे हैं यूँ
लता:  सजन निंदिया...
	सजन निंदिया ले लेगी ले लेगी ले लेगी 
	मेरी बिंदिया
रफ़ी:  रे आय हाय
	तेरा झुमका रे
	रे आय हाय
	तेरा झुमका रे
लता:  चैन लेने ना देगा सजन तुमका
	रे आय हाय मेरा झुमका रे

लता:  मेरा गहना बलम तू, तोसे सजके डोलूं
	भटकते हैं तेरे ही नैना, मैं तो कुछ ना बोलूं
	मेरा गहना बलम तू
रफ़ी:  तो फिर ये क्या बोले है बोले है बोले है
	तेरा कंगना
लता:  रे आय हाय
	मेरा कंगना रे
	बोले रे अब तो छूटे न तेरा अंगना
रफ़ी:  रे आय हाय
	तेरा कंगना रे

रफ़ी:  तू आयी है सजनिया, जब से मेरी बनके
	ठुमक ठुमक चले है जब तू, मेरी नस नस खनके
	तू आयी है सजनिया 
लता:  सजन अब तो 
	सजन अब तो छूटेना छूटेना छूटेना
	तेरा अंग्ना
रफ़ी:  रे आय हाय
	तेरा कंगना रे
लता:  सजन अब तो छूटेना तेरा अंगना
	रे आय हाय
	तेरा अंगना रे

----------


## umabua

कभी न कभी कहीं न कहीं कोई न कोई तो आयेगा
अपना मुझे बनायेगा दिल में मुझे बसायेगा

कब से तन्हा ढूँढ राहा हूँ दुनियाँ के वीराने में
खाली जाम लिये बैठा हूँ कब से इस मैखाने में
कोई तो होगा मेरा साक़ी कोई तो प्यास बुझायेगा
कभी न कभी ...

किसी ने मेरा दिल न देखा न दिल का पैग़ाम सुना
मुझको बस आवारा समझा जिस ने मेरा नाम सुना
अब तक तो सब ने ठुकराया कोई तो पास बिठायेगा
कभी न कभी ...

कभी तो देगा सन्नाटे में प्यार भरी आवाज़ कोई
कौन ये जाने कब मिल जाये रस्ते में हम्राज़ कोई
मेरे दिल का दर्द समझ कर दो आँसु तो बहायेगा
कभी न कभी ...

----------


## umabua

तुम मुझे यूँ भुला ना पाओगे
हाँ तुम मुझे यूँ भुला ना पाओगे
जब कभी भी सुनोगे गीत मेरे
संग संग तुम भी गुनगुनाओगे
हाँ तुम मुझे यूँ भुला ना पाओगे
हो तुम मुझे यूँ ...

(वो बहारें वो चांदनी रातें
हमने की थी जो प्यार की बातें ) \- २
उन नज़ारों की याद आएगी
जब खयालों में मुझको लाओगे
हाँ तुम मुझे यूँ भुला ना पाओगे
हो तुम मुझे यूँ ...

(मेरे हाथों में तेरा चेहरा था
जैसे कोई गुलाब होता है ) \- २
और सहारा लिया था बाहों का
वो शाम किस तरह भुलाओगे
हाँ तुम मुझे यूँ भुला ना पाओगे
हो तुम मुझे यूँ ...

(मुझको देखे बिना क़रार ना था
एक ऐसा भी दौर गुज़रा है ) \- २
झूठ मानूँ तो पूछलो दिल से
मैं कहूंगा तो रूठ जाओगे
हाँ तुम मुझे यूं भुला ना पाओगे

जब कभी भी ...

----------


## umabua

जलता है बदन
हो ... हाय! जलता है बदन
प्यास भड़की है
प्यास भड़की है सरे शाम से जलता है बदन \- २
इश्क़ से कह दो कि ले आए कहीं से सावन
प्यास भड़की है सरे शाम से जलता है बदन
जलता है बदन \- २

जाने कब रात ढले, सुबह तक कौन जले
दौर पर दौर चले, आओ लग जाओ गले
आओ लग जाओ गले कम हो सीने की जलन
प्यास भड़की है सरे शाम से जलता है बदन
जलता है बदन \- ३
ओ आह! जलता है बदन

देख जल जाएंगे हम, इस तबस्सुम की कसम
अब निकल जायेगा दम, तेरे बाहों में सनम
दिल पे रख हाथ कि थम जाये दिल की धड़कन
प्यास भड़की है सरे शाम से जलता है बदन
जलता है बदन
इश्क़ से कह दो के ले आये कहीं से सावन
प्यास भड़की है सरे शाम से जलता है बदन
जलता है बदन \- २
ओ ... हाय जलता है बदन
जलता है बदन ...

----------


## umabua

सागर किनारे दिल ये पुकारे
तू जो नहीं तो मेरा कोई नहीं है
सागर किनारे   ...

जागे नज़ारे, जागी हवाएं
जब प्यार जागा, जागी फ़िज़ाएं
हो पल भर को दिल की दुनिया सोयी नहीं है
सागर किनारे   ...

लहरों पे नाचें, किरणों की परियाँ
मैं खोई जैसे, सागर में नदिया
हो तू ही अकेली तो खोई नहीं है
सागर किनारे   ...

----------


## umabua

रुक जा ओ जाने वाली रुक जा
मैं तो राही तेरी मंज़िल का
नज़रों में तेरी मैं बुरा सही
आदमी बुरा नहीं मैं दिल का  \- (२)

देखा ही नहीं तुझको
सूरत भी न पहचानी
तू आके चली छम से
यूँ डूबके दिन पानी \- (२)
	    रुक जा ...

मुद्दत से मेरे दिल के
सपनों की तू रानी है
अब तक न मिले लेकिन
पहचान पुरानी है \- (२)
	    रुक जा ...

आ प्यार की राहों में
बाहों का सहारा ले
दुनिया जिसे गाती है
उस गीत को दोहरा ले  \- (२)
	    रुक जा ...

----------


## umabua

ग़म दिये मुस्तक़िल, इतना नाज़ुक है दिल, ये न जाना
हाय हाय ये ज़ालिम ज़माना

दे उठे दाग लो उनसे ऐ महलों कह सुनना
हाय हाय ये ज़ालिम ज़माना

दिल के हाथों से दामन छुड़ाकर
ग़म की नज़रों से नज़रें बचाकर
उठके वो चल दिये, कहते ही रह गये हम फ़साना
हाय हाय ये ज़ालिम ज़माना

कोई मेरी ये रूदाद देखे, ये मोहब्बत की बेदाद देखे
फूक रहा है जिगर, पड़ रहा है मगर मुस्कुराना
हाय हाय ये ज़ालिम ज़माना

ग़म दिये मुस्तक़िल, इतना नाज़ुक है दिल, ये न जाना
हाय हाय ये ज़ालिम ज़माना

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

छोटी सी मुन्नी लाल गुलाबी चुन्नी 
पीले वाले सूट में चमचमाते बूट में 
नर्सरी में पढती है सबको टाटा करती है 
टा टा  बाय बाय टा टा 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Munneraja

तुम हो तो सब सिलसिले अच्छे लगते हैं,
मुझे तुम्हारी दोस्ती के गिले अच्छे लगते हैं,
बहुत दूर तक जाना मगर लौट आना ...
मुझे तुम्ही से तुम तक के फासले अच्छे लगते हैं

----------


## Munneraja

हम तसलीम करते हैं हमें फुर्सत नहीं मिलती ...
मगर,
ये भी जरा सुन लो 
तुम्हे जब याद करते हैं 
ज़माना भूल जाते हैं ....

----------


## Munneraja

वो याद नहीं करते 
हम भुला नहीं सकते 
वो हंसा नहीं सकते 
हम रुला नहीं सकते 
दोस्ती इतनी खूबसूरत है हमारी 
कि वो बता नहीं सकते 
हम जता नहीं सकते .... !!!

----------


## tu gadha

जिया बेकरार हे 
छाई बहार हे 
आज मोरे ***
तेरा इंतज़ार हे

----------


## Munneraja

कैसे कैसे हादसे सहते रहे 
फिर भी हम जीते रहे हँसते रहे 
कितने चेहरे हैं हमारे आसपास 
तुम ही तुम मगर दिल में बसते रहे ...

----------


## ingole

रात के हमसफ़र 

थक के घर को चले 

झूमती आ रही है सुबह प्यार की .......

देखकर सामने रूप की रौशनी 
फिर लुटी जा रही है  .. सुबह प्यार की

----------


## umabua

अब क्या मिसाल दूँ मैं तुम्हारे शबाब की
इनसान बन गई है किरण माहताब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ …

चेहरे में घुल गया है हसीं चाँदनी का नूर
आँखों में है चमन की जवाँ रात का सुरूर
गरदन है एक झुकी हुई डाली गुलाब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ मैं तुम्हारे शबाब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ …

गेसू खुले तो शाम के दिल से धुआँ उठे
छूले कदम तो झुक के न फिर आस्माँ उठे
सौ बार झिलमिलाये शमा आफ़ताब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ …

दीवार-ओ-दर का रंग, ये आँचल, ये पैरहन
घर का मेरे चिराग़ है बूटा स ये बदन
तसवीर हो तुम्हीं मेरे जन्नत के ख़्वाब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ मैं तुम्हारे शबाब की
इनसान बन गई है किरण माहताब की
अब क्या मिसाल दूँ …

----------


## umabua

अखियों के झरोखों से, मैने देखा जो सांवरे


Aankhiyon Ke Jharokon Se
अखियों के झरोखों से, मैने देखा जो सांवरे

तुम दूर नज़र आए, बड़ी दूर नज़र आए
बंद करके झरोखों को, ज़रा बैठी जो सोचने
बंद करके झरोखों को, ज़रा बैठी जो सोचने

मन में तुम्हीं मुस्काए, मन में तुम्हीं मुस्काए
अखियों के झरोखों से

इक मन था मेरे पास वो अब खोने लगा है
पाकर तुझे हाय मुझे कुछ होने लगा है
इक मन था मेरे पास वो अब खोने लगा है
पाकर तुझे हाय मुझे कुछ होने लगा है

इक तेरे भरोसे पे सब बैठी हूँ भूल के
इक तेरे भरोसे पे सब बैठी हूँ भूल के
यूँही उम्र गुज़र जाए, तेरे साथ गुज़र जाए
अखियों के झरोखों से

जीती हूँ तुम्हें देख के, मरती हूँ तुम्हीं पे
तुम हो जहाँ साजन मेरी दुनिया है वहीं पे
जीती हूँ तुम्हें देख के, मरती हूँ तुम्हीं पे
तुम हो जहाँ साजन मेरी दुनिया है वहीं पे

दिन रात दुआ माँगे मेरा मन तेरे वास्ते
दिन रात दुआ माँगे मेरा मन तेरे वास्ते

कहीं अपनी उम्मीदों का कोई फूल न मुरझाए
अखियों के झरोखों से

मैं जब से तेरे प्यार के रंगों में रंगी हूँ
जगते हुए सोई रही नींदों में जगी हूँ
मैं जब से तेरे प्यार के रंगों में रंगी हूँ
जगते हुए सोई रही नींदों में जगी हूँ

मेरे प्यार भरे सपने कहीं कोई न छीन ले
मेरे प्यार भरे सपने कहीं कोई न छीन ले
मन सोच के घबराए, यही सोच के घबराए

अखियों के झरोखों से, मैने देखा जो सांवरे
तुम दूर नज़र आए, बड़ी दूर नज़र आए
बंद करके झरोखों को, ज़रा बैठी जो सोचने
मन में तुम्हीं मुस्काए, मन में तुम्हीं मुस्काए

----------


## umabua

मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान
मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान

बेकसों के लिये, प्यार का आसमा
बेकसों के लिये, प्यार का आसमा
मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान

मैं जो गाता चलूँ, साथ महफ़िल चले
मैं जो बढ़ता चलूँ, साथ मंज़िल चले

साथ महफ़िल चले
मुझे राह दिखाती चले बिजलियाँ
मुझे राह दिखाती चले बिजलियाँ

मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान
मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान

हुस्न भी देख कर मुझको हैरान है
इश्क़ को मुझसे मिलने का अरमान है

देखो अरमान है
अपनी दुनिया का हूँ मैं हसीं नौजवाँ
अपनी दुनिया का हूँ मैं हसीं नौजवाँ

मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान
मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान

कारवाँ ज़िंदगानी का रुकता नहीं
बादशाहों के आगे मैं झुकता नही

मैं तो झुकता नहीं
चाँद तारों से आगे मेरा आशियाँ
चाँद तारों से आगे मेरा आशियाँ

मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान
मैं  गरीबों  का  दिल  हूँ, वतन  की  ज़बान

----------


## umabua

लूटे कोई मन का नगर बन के मेरा साथी
लूटे कोई मन का नगर बन के मेरा साथी


Abhimaan (1973)
कौन है वो, अपनों में कभी, ऐसा कहीं होता है
ये तो बड़ा धोखा है

लूटे कोई मन का नगर बन के मेरा साथी

यहीं पे कहीं है, मेरे मन का चोर
नज़र पड़े तो बइयाँ दूँ मरोड़

यहीं पे कहीं है, मेरे मन का चोर
नज़र पड़े तो बइयाँ दूँ मरोड़

जाने दो, जैसे तुम प्यारे हो
वो भी मुझे प्यारा है, जीने का सहारा है

देखो जी तुम्हारी यही बतियाँ मुझको हैं तड़पातीं
लूटे कोई मन का नगर

हो हो हो हो

लूटे कोई मन का नगर बन के मेरा साथी
साथी, साथी

----------


## umabua

हमें और जीने की चाहत न होती
हमें और जीने की चाहत न होती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

हमें और जीने की चाहत ना होती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

हमें जो तुम्हारा सहारा ना मिलता
भंवर में ही रहते किनारा ना मिलता

हमें जो तुम्हारा सहारा ना मिलता
भंवर में ही रहते किनारा ना मिलता

किनारे पे भी तो लहर आ डुबोती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

हमें और जीने की चाहत ना होती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

तुम्हें क्या बताऊं के तुम मेरे क्या हो
मेरी ज़िंदगी का तुम ही आसरा हो

तुम्हें क्या बताऊं के तुम मेरे क्या हो
मेरी ज़िंदगी का तुम ही आसरा हो
मैं आशा कि लड़ियां, न रह रह पिरोती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम न होते

हमें और जीने की चाहत ना होती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम न होते

हर इक ग़म तुम्हारा सहेंगे खुशी से
करेंगे ना शिकवा कभी भी किसी से

हर इक ग़म तुम्हारा सहेंगे खुशी से
करेंगे ना शिकवा कभी भी किसी से

जहाँ मुझ पे हंसता, खुशी मुझपे रोती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

हमें और जीने की चाहत ना होती
अगर तुम ना होते, अगर तुम ना होते

----------


## umabua

लता: दम भर जो उधर मुँह फेरे
दम भर जो उधर मुँह फेरे, ओ चन्दा
मै उनसे प्यार कर लूंगी, बातें हज़ार कर लूँगी
दम भर जो उधर मुँह फेरे – २

दिल करता है प्यार के सजदे – २
और मैं भी उनके साथ
चाँद को चन्दा रोज़ ही देखे
मेरी पहली रात, हो … मेरी पहली रात
बादल में अब छुप जा रे ओ चन्दा
मै उनसे प्यार कर लूंगी, बातें हज़ार कर लूँगी

मुकेश: दम भर जो इधर मुँह फेरे
दम भर जो इधर मुँह फेरे, ओ चन्दा
मै उनसे प्यार कर लूँगा, नज़रें तो चार कर लूँगा

मै चोर हूँ काम है चोरी – २
दुनिया में हूँ बदनाम
दिल को चुराता आया हूँ मैं
येही मेरा काम, हो … येही मेरा काम
आना तू गवाही देने ओ चन्दा
मै उनसे प्यार कर लूँगा, नज़रें तो चार कर लूँगा

लता: दिल को चुराके खो मत जाना – २
राह न जाना भूल
इन कदमों से कुचल ना देना
मेरे दिल का फूल, हो … मेरे दिल का फूल
ये बात उन्हें समझा दे ओ चन्दा
मै उनसे प्यार कर लूंगी, बातें हज़ार कर लूँगी

दम भर जो उधर मुँह फेरे – २
ओ चन्दा मै उनसे प्यार कर लूँगा, नज़रें तो चार कर लूँगा

दम भर जो उधर मुँह फेरे

----------


## umabua

ओ जी हो हो हो

बचपन की मोहब्बत को, दिल से न जुदा करना
बचपन की मोहब्बत को दिल से न जुदा करना
जब याद मेरी आए मिलने की दुआ करना

बचपन की मोहब्बत को, दिल से न जुदा करना
जब याद मेरी आए मिलने की दुआ करना

घर मेरी उम्मीदों का, सूना किए जाते हो
ओ जी हो हो हो

दुनिया ही मुहब्बत की लूटे लिए जाते हो
जो ग़म दिए जाते हो उस ग़म की दुआ करना

बचपन की मोहब्बत को, दिल से न जुदा करना
जब याद मेरी आए मिलने की दुआ करना

सावन में पपीहा का सँगीत सुनाऊँगी
ओ जी हो हो हो

फरियाद तुम्हें अपनी गा गा के सुनाउंगी
आवाज़ मेरी सुन के दिल थाम लिया करना

बचपन की मोहब्बत को दिल से न जुदा करना
जब याद मेरी आए मिलने की दुआ करना

----------


## umabua

तसवीर बनाता हूँ, तसवीर नहीं बनती


Bara Dari (1955)
तसवीर नहीं बनती

तसवीर बनाता हूँ, तसवीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

इक ख्वाब-सा देखा है, ताबीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

तसवीर बनाता हूँ, तसवीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

बेदर्द मुहब्बत का, इतना सा है अफ़साना
बेदर्द मुहब्बत का, इतना सा है अफ़साना

नज़रों से मिली नज़रें, मैं हो गया दीवाना
अब दिल के बहलने की, तदबीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

तसवीर बनाता हूँ, तसवीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

दम भर के लिये मेरी, दुनिया में चले आओ
दम भर के लिये मेरी, दुनिया में चले आओ
तरसी हुई आँखों को, फिर शक्ल दिखा जाओ
मुझसे तो मेरी बिगड़ी, तकदीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती

तसवीर बनाता हूँ, तसवीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर नहीं बनती
तसवीर बनाता हू

----------


## umabua

ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी वो बरसात की रात
एक अंजान हसीना से मुलाकात की रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी …

( हाय वो रेशमी ज़ुल्फ़ों से बरसता पानी ) – २
फूल से गालों पे रुकने को तरसता पानी
दिल में तूफ़ान उठाते हुए - २
दिल में तूफ़ान उठाते हुए हालात की रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी …

डर के बिजली से अचानक वो लिपटना उसका
और फिर शर्म से बलखाके सिमटना उसका
कभी देखी न सुनी ऐसी हो
कभी देखी न सुनी ऐसी तिलिस्मात कि रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी …

सुर्ख आंचल को दबाकर जो निचोड़ा उसने – २
दिल पे जलता हुआ एक तीर सा छोड़ा उसने
आग पानी में लगाते हुए
आग पानी में लगाते हुए जज़बात कि रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी …

मेरे नग़्मों में जो बसती है वो तस्वीर थी वो
नौजवानी के हसीं ख़्वाब की ताबीर थी वो
आस्मनों से उतर आई थी जो रात की रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी …
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी वो बरसात की रात
ज़िंदगी भर नहीं भूलेगी

----------


## umabua

बेकरार करके हमें यूं न जाइए
आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए
बेकरार करके हमें यूं न जाइए
आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए

देखिए वो काली-काली, बदलियां
ज़ुल्फ की घटा, चुरा न लें कहीं
चोरी-चोरी  आके  शोख  बिजलियां
आपकी अदा चुराना ले कही
यूँ क़दम अकेले न आगे बढ़ाइए

आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए
बेकरार करके हमें यूँ न जाइए
आपको हमारी कसम, लौट आइए

देखिये गुलाब की, वो डालियाँ
बढ़के चूम ले न आप के क़दम
देखिये गुलाब की ये डालियां
बढ़के चूम ले न आप के क़दम

खोए-खोए भंवरे भी, बाग में
कोई आपको बना न ले सनम

बहकी-बहकी, नजर से, खुद को बचाइए

आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए
बेकरार करके हमें यूं न जाइए
आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए

ज़िन्दगी के रास्ते अजीब हैं
इनमें इस तरह चला न कीजिए
खैर है इसी में आपकी हुज़ूर
अपना कोई साथी ढूँढ लीजिए
सुनके दिल की बात ना मुस्कुराइए

आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए
बेकरार करके हमें यूं न जाइए
आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए

बेकरार करके हमें यूं न जाइए
आपको, हमारी कसम, लौट आइए



Bees Saal Baad (1962)

----------


## umabua

Bees Saal Baad (1962)

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

निशाना चूक न जाए

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक न जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

मज़ा जब है, तुम्हारी हर अदा क़ातिल ही कहलाए

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक न जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

क़ातिल तुम्हें पुकारूँ, के जान-ए-वफ़ा कहूँ
हैरत में पड़ गया हूँ के मैं तुमको क्या कहूँ

ज़माना है तुम्हारा
ज़माना है तुम्हारा चाहे जिसकी ज़िंदगी ले लो
अगर मेरा कहा मानो, तो ऐसे खेल न खेलो

ज़माना है तुम्हारा चाहे जिसकी ज़िंदगी ले लो
अगर मेरा कहा मानो, तो ऐसे खेल न खेलो

तुम्हारी इस शरारत से
न जाने किसकी मौत आए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक न जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

हाय, कितनी मासूम लग रही हो तुम
तुमको ज़ालिम कहे वो झूठा है

ये भोलापन तुम्हारा
ये भोलापन तुम्हारा ये शरारत और ये शोखी
ज़रूरत क्या तुम्हें तलवार की तीरों की खंजर की

ये भोलापन तुम्हारा ये शरारत और ये शोखी
ज़रूरत क्या तुम्हें तलवार की तीरों की खंजर की

नज़र भर के जिसे तुम देख लो वो खुद ही मर जाए

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक न जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

हम पे क्यों इस क़दर बिगड़ती हो
छेड़ने वाले तुमको और भी हैं

बहारों पर करो गुस्सा उलझती हैं जो आँखों से
हवाओं पर करो गुस्सा जो टकराती हैं ज़ुल्फ़ों से

बहारों पर करो गुस्सा उलझती हैं जो आँखों से
हवाओं पर करो गुस्सा जो टकराती हैं ज़ुल्फ़ों से

कहीं ऐसा ना हो कोई तुम्हारा दिल भी ले जाए

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक ना जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

मज़ा जब है, तुम्हारी हर अदा
क़ातिल ही कहलाए

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी
निशाना चूक ना जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी

----------


## umabua

चल उड़ जा रे पंछी
चल उड़ जा रे पंछी
के अब ये देश हुआ बेगाना
चल उड़ जा रे पंछी

भूल जा अब वो मस्त हवा वो उड़ना डाली-डाली
भूल जा अब वो मस्त हवा वो उड़ना डाली-डाली

जब आँख का काँटा बन गई, चाल तेरी मतवाली
कौन भला उस बाग को पूछे
कौन भला उस बाग को पूछे, हो ना जिसका माली
तेरी क़िस्मत में लिखा है, जीते जी मर जाना
चल उड़ जा रे पंछी,  के अब ये देश हुआ बेगाना
चल उड़ जा रे पंछी

रोते हैं वो पँख-पखेरू, साथ तेरे जो खेले
रोते हैं वो पँख-पखेरू, साथ तेरे जो खेले

जिनके साथ लगाये तूने अरमानों के मेले
भीगी आँखों से ही उनकी, आज दुआयें ले ले
किसको पता अब इस नगरी में कब हो तेरा आना

चल उड़ जा रे पंछी
के अब ये देश हुआ बेगाना
चल उड़ जा रे पंछी

----------


## umabua

Bodyguard (2011)


आ आ  आ   …..
आ आ  आ  …..
तेरी  मेरी, मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी  है  मुशकिल
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये
इक  लड़का  इक  लड़की  की
यह  कहानी  है  नयी
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

तेरी  मेरी,  मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी  है  मुशकिल
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये
इक  दूजे  से  हुये  जुदा
जब  इक  दूजे  के  लिये  बने

तेरी  मेरी,  मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी  है  मुशकिल
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये
आआ आआ  आआ ………
आआ  आआ ……….

तुम  से  दिल  जो  लगाया
तो  जहाँ  मैंने   पाया
कभी  सोचा  ना  था  यह
मीलों  दूर  होगा  साया
क्यूँ  खुदा  तूने
मुझे  ऐसा  ख्वाब  दिखाया
जब  हक़ीकत  में  उसे
तोडना  था ..

आ आ आ आ ……….

इक  दूजे  से  हुये  जुदा
जब  इक  दूजे  के  लिये  बने
तेरी  मेरी,  मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी  है  मुशकिल
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह बयां  ना  हो  पाये

तेरी  मेरी
बातों  का  हर  लम्हा
सबसे  अनजाना
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

हर  अहसास  में  तू  है
हर  इक  याद  में  तेरा  अफसाना
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

आ आ  आ  आआ ………..

सारा  दिन  बीत  जाये
सारी  रात  जगाये
बस  ख्याल  तुम्हारा
लम्हा  लम्हा  तडपाये

यह  तड़प  कह   रही  है
मिट  जायें  फासले  यह
तेरे  मेरे  दरमियाँ  में
जो  हैं  सारे …

इक  दूजे  से  हुये  जुदा
जब  इक  दूजे  के  लिये  बने
तेरी  मेरी
बातों  का  हर  लम्हा
सबसे  अनजाना
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

हर  अहसास  में  तू  है
हर  इक  याद  में  तेरा  अफसाना
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

तेरी  मेरी,  मेरी  तेरी
प्रेम  कहानी  है  मुशकिल
दो  लफ़्ज़ों  में  यह
बयां  ना  हो  पाये

----------


## umabua

( आजकल तेरे मेरे प्यार के चर्चे हर ज़बान पर
सबको मालूम है और सबको खबर हो गई ) – २

आजकल तेरे मेरे प्यार के चर्चे हर ज़बान पर
सबको मालूम है और सबको खबर हो गई

( हमने तो प्यार में ऐसा काम कर लिया
प्यार की राह में अपना नाम कर लिया ) – २
प्यार की राह में अपना नाम कर लिया

( आजकल तेरे मेरे प्यार के चर्चे हर ज़बान पर
सबको मालूम है और सबको खबर हो गई ) - २

( दो बदन एक दिन एक जान हो गए
मंज़िलें एक हुईं हमसफ़र बन गए ) – २
मंज़िलें एक हुईं हमसफ़र बन गए

( आजकल तेरे मेरे प्यार के चर्चे हर ज़बान पर
सबको मालूम है और सबको खबर हो गई ) - २
……………..

( क्यों भला हम डरें दिल के मालिक हैं हम
हर जनम में तुझे अपना माना सनम ) – २
हर जनम में तुझे अपना माना सनम

( आजकल तेरे मेरे प्यार के चर्चे हर ज़बान पर
सबको मालूम है और सबको खबर हो गई ) - ३

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

लाठी लेकर भालू आया 
छम छम छम 
ढोल बजता मेढक आया 
ढम ढम ढम
मेढक नें ली मीठी तन 
और गधे नें गया गान 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## umabua

इंसान किसी से दुनिया में
एक बार मोहब्बत करता है
इस दर्द को लेकर जीता है
इस दर्द को लेकर मरता है

प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
प्यार किया कोई चोरी नहीं की
छुप छुप आहें भरना क्या
जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
प्यार किया तो डरना क्या

आज कहेंगे दिल का फ़साना
जान भी ले ले चाहे ज़माना
मौत वही जो दुनिया देखे
घुट घुट कर यूँ मरना क्या
जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
प्यार किया तो डरना क्या

उनकी तमन्ना दिल में रहेगी
शम्मा इसी महफ़िल में रहेगी
इश्क में जीना इश्क में मरना
और हमें अब करना क्या
जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
प्यार किया तो डरना क्या

छुप ना सकेगा इश्क हमारा
चारों तरफ़ हैं उनका नज़ारा
परदा नहीं जब कोई खुदा से
बन्दों से परदा करना क्या
जब प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
प्यार किया तो डरना क्या
*
- इस गाने को शकील बदायुनी ने 105 बार लिखा था जिसके बाद ही वे नौशाद साहब को उनकी पसंद तक पहुँचा सके |

- इस गाने को बनाने और शूट करने में 100 लाख रूपए लगे थे | 

- इस गीत को सुप्रसिद्ध शीश-महल में शूट किया गया था |

- चूँकि पहले वो गूँज और गाने में कंप्यूटर से बदलाव लाना मुश्किल था इसलिए नौशाद साहब ने लता मंगेशकर से ये गाना स्टूडियो के बाथरूम में गवाया था |*

----------


## umabua

HIMALAY KI GOD ME

चाँद सी महबूबा हो मेरी, कब ऐसा मैंने सोचा था
हाँ तुम बिल्कुल वैसी हो, जैसा मैंने सोचा था

ना कसमें हैं ना रस्में हैं, ना शिकवे हैं ना वादे हैं
एक सूरत भोली भाली है, दो नैना सीधे साधे हैं
ऐसा ही रूप ख्यालों में था, ऐसा मैंने सोचा था

मेरी खुशियाँ ही ना बांटे, मेरे गम भी सहना चाहे
देखे ना ख्वाब वो महलों के, मेरे दिल में रहना चाहे
इस दुनिया में कौन था ऐसा, जैसा मैंने सोचा था

----------


## umabua

SILSILA

देखा एक ख्वाब तो ये सिलसिले हुए
दूर तक निगाहों में हैं गुल खिले हुए
ये गिला है आपकी निगाहों से
फूल भी हो दरमियान तो फासले हुए

मेरी साँसों में बसी खुशबू तेरी
ये तेरे प्यार की है जादूगरी
तेरी आवाज़ है हवाओं में
प्यार का रंग है फिजाओं
धडकनों में तेरे गीत हैं मिले हुए
क्या कहूँ की शर्म से हैं लब सिले हुए
देखा एक ख्वाब तो...

मेरा दिल है तेरी पनाहों में
आ छुपा लूँ तुझे मैं बाहों में
तेरी तस्वीर है निगाहों में
दूर तक रौशनी है राहों में
कल अगर ना रौशनी के काफिले हुए
प्यार के हज़ार दीप हैं जले हुए
देखा एक ख्वाब तो...

----------


## umabua

CHALTE - CHALTE 

चलते चलते मेरे ये गीत याद रखना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना
रोते हँसते बस यूँ ही तुम गुनगुनाते रहना
कभी अलविदा ना कहना

प्यार करते करते हम तुम कहीं खो जायेंगे
इन ही बहारों के आँचल में थक के सो जायेंगे
सपनों को फिर भी तुम यूँ ही सजाते रहना

बीच राह में दिलबर बिछड़ जायें कहीं हम अगर
और सूनी सी लगे तुम्हें जीवन की ये डगर
हम लौट आयेंगे तुम यूँ ही बुलाते रहना

----------


## umabua

BLACKMAIL (1973)

पल पल दिल के पास तुम रहती हो
जीवन मीठी प्यास ये कहती हो

हर शाम आंखों पर तेरा आंचल लहराए
हर रात यादों की बारात ले आए
मैं साँस लेता हूँ तेरी खुशबू आती है
इक महका महका सा पैगाम लाती है
मेरे दिल की धड़कन भी तेरे गीत गाती है

कल तुझको देखा था मैंने अपने आँगन में
जैसे कह रही थी तुम मुझे बाँध लो बंधन में
ये कैसा रिश्ता है ये कैसे सपने हैं
बेगाने हो कर भी क्यों लगते अपने हैं
मैं सोच में रहता हूँ डर डर के कहता हूँ

तुम सोचोगी क्यों इतना मैं तुमसे प्यार करुँ
तुम समझोगी दीवाना मैं भी इकरार करुँ
दीवानों की ये बातें दीवाने जानते हैं
जलने में क्या मज़ा है परवाने जानते हैं
तुम यूँ ही जलाते रहना आ आ कर ख़्वाबों में

----------


## umabua

CHHALIYA - 1960

डम डम डिगा डिगा
मौसम भीगा भीगा
बिन पिए मैं तो गिरा...मैं तो गिरा
हाय अल्लाह, सूरत आपकी सुभान अल्लाह

तेरी अदा वाह-वाह क्या बात है
अँखियाँ झुकी झुकी, बातें रुकी रुकी
देखो लुटेरा आज लुट गया
हाय अल्लाह..

सनम हम माना गरीब हैं
धंधा खोटा सही बन्दा छोटा सही
दिल ये खजाना है प्यार का
हाय अल्लाह

तेरी कसम तू मेरी जान है
मुखड़ा भोला भोला, छुपके डाका डाला
जाने तू कैसा मेहमान है
हाय अल्लाह ...

----------


## umabua

HEER - RANJHA (1970)

ये दुनिया ये महफिल मेरे काम की नहीं

किसको सुनाऊं हाल दिल-ऐ-बेकरार का
बुझता हुआ चराग हूँ अपने मज़ार का
ऐ काश भूल जाऊं मगर भूलता नहीं
किस धूम से उठा था जनाज़ा बहार का
ये दुनिया ये महफिल..

अपना पता मिले ना ख़बर यार की मिले
दुश्मन को भी ना ऐसी सज़ा प्यार की मिले
उनको खुदा मिले हैं खुदा की जिन्हें हैं तलाश
मुझको बस एक झलक मेरे दिलदार की मिले
ये दुनिया ये महफिल..

सेहरा में आके भी मुझको ठिकाना ना मिला
गम को भुलाने का कोई बहाना ना मिला
दिल तरसे जिसमें प्यार को
क्या समझूँ उस संसार को
इक जीती बाज़ी हार के
मैं ढूँढो बिछड़े यार को
ये दुनिया ये महफिल..

दूर निगाहों से आंसूं बहता है कोई
कैसे ना जाऊँ मैं मुझको बुलाता है कोई
या टूटे दिल को जोड़ दो
या सारे बंधन तोड़ दो
ऐ पर्वत रास्ता दे मुझे
ऐ काँटों दामन छोड़ दो
ये दुनिया ये महफिल..

----------


## umabua

BRAHMCHARI - 1968

दिल के झरोखे में तुझको बिठाकर
यादों को तेरी मैं दुल्हन बनाकर
रखूँगा मैं दिल के पास
मत हो मेरी जां उदास

कल तेरे जलवे पराये भी होंगे
लेकिन झलक मेरे ख़्वाबों में होगी
फूलों की डोली में होगी तू रुखसत
लेकिन महक मेरे साँसों में होगी
दिल के झरोखे में...

अब भी तेरे सुर्ख होटों के प्याले
मेरे तस्सवुर में साकी बने हैं
अब भी तेरे जुल्फ के मस्त साए
बिरहा की धुप में साथी बने हैं
दिल के झरोखे में...

मेरी मोहब्बत को ठुकरा दे चाहे
मैं कोई तुझसे ना शिकवा करूँगा
आँखों में रहती है तस्वीर तेरी
सारी उमर तेरी पूजा करूँगा
दिल के झरोखे में...

*
कुछ जानकारी : इस गाने की पहली पंक्ति ("दिल के झरोखे में तुझको बिठाकर") जयकिशन ने बनाई थी जब वो अहमदाबाद घुमने गए थे और वहां मीनारों में सजावटी खिड़कियाँ(झरोखे) देखे | 
बाकी पूरे गीत को हसरत जयपुरी ने पूरा किया |*

----------


## umabua

Special 26

मुझमे तू, तू ही तू बसा 
नैनों में जैसे ख्वाब सा 

जो तू न हो तो पानी पानी नैना 
जो तू ना हो तो मैं भी हूँगा मैं ना 
तुझी से मुझे सब अता 
मुझमे तू, तू ही तू बसा 
नैनों में जैसे ख्वाब सा 

इश्क आशिकी में 
कुछ लोग छांटता है 
ज़ख्म बाँटता है 
उन्हें दर्द बाँटता है 
तोड़ देता है ख्वाब सारे देखते देखते 
कर दे बर्बाद सा 
जो तू न हो तो पानी पानी नैना 
जो तू ना हो तो मैं भी हूँगा मैं ना 
तुझी से मुझे सब अता 
मुझमे तू, तू ही तू बसा 
नैनों में जैसे ख्वाब सा 

सफ़र दो कदम है, जिसे इश्क लोग कहते 
मगर इश्क वाले सब सफ़र में ही रहते 
ख़तम होता न उम्र भर ही इश्क का रास्ता 
हाय .. ये बेहिसाब सा 
जो तू न हो तो पानी पानी नैना 
जो तू ना हो तो मैं भी हूँगा मैं ना 
तुझी से मुझे सब अता 
मुझमे तू, तू ही तू बसा 
नैनों में जैसे ख्वाब सा

----------


## gangu teli

तोसे नैना लागे 
तोसे नैना लागे 
तोसे नैना लागे पिया साँवरे , 
नही बस मे अब ये जिया साँवरे ,
मोहब्बत तो एक जावेदा जिन्दगी है , 
 .............
तोसे नैना लागे मिली रोशनी , तोसे मन जो लागा मिली जिन्दगी ,
मोहब्बत की है दासताँ जिन्दगी ,
मोहब्बत ना हो तो कहाँ जिन्दगी . 
मोहब्बत तो एक जावेदा जिन्दगी है 
............. 
शमा को पिघलने का अरमान क्यूँ है , 
पतँगे को जलने का अरमान क्यूँ है 
इसी शौक का  इन्तेहा जिन्दगी है

 .............
मोहब्बत जिसे बख्श दे जिन्दगानी 
नही मौत पर खत्म उसकी कहानी  

.............
नही कोई इन्साँ मोहब्बत से खाली , 
हर इक रुह प्यासी हर इक दिल सवाली 
मोहब्बत जहाँ है वहाँ जिन्दगी  , 
मोहब्बत ना हो तो कहाँ जिन्दगी है
तोसे नैना लागे मिली रोशनी तोसे नैना लागे मिली जिन्दगी     http://dc339.4shared.com/img/7470479...e0/preview.mp3

----------


## umabua

जीने लगा हूँ, पहले से ज़्यादा
पहले से ज़्यादा, तुम पे मरने लगा हूँ 

मैं, मेरा दिल, और तुम हो यहाँ
फिर क्यूँ हो पलकें झुकाए वहाँ?
तुमसा हसीं पहले देखा नहीं
तुम इससे पहले थे जाने कहाँ 
जीने लगा हूँ...

रहते हो आ के जो तुम पास मेरे 
थम जाएँ पल ये वहीं 
बस मैं ये सोचूँ
सोचूँ मैं थम जाएँ पल ये 
पास मेरे जब हो तुम
चलती हैं साँसें, पहले से ज़्यादा
पहले से ज़्यादा, दिल ठहरने लगा

तनहाइयों में तुझे ढूंढें मेरा दिल
हर पल ये तुझ को ही सोचे भला क्यूँ?
तनहाई में ढूंढें तुझे दिल
हर पल तुझको सोचे
मिलने लगे दिल, पहले से ज़्यादा
पहले से ज़्यादा, इश्क होने लगा

Movie/Album: रमैया वस्तावैया (2013)

----------


## umabua

मुझे छोड़ दो मेरे हाल पे
जिंदा हूँ यार, काफी है

हवाओं से जो माँगा हिस्सा मेरा
तो बदले में हवा ने सांस दी
अकेलेपन से छेड़ी जब गुफ्तगू
मेरे दिल ने आवाज़ दी
मेरे हाथों, हुआ जो किस्सा शुरू
उसे पूरा तो करना है मुझे
कब्र पर मेरे सर उठा के खड़ी हो ज़िन्दगी
ऐसे मरना है मुझे
कुछ माँगना बाक़ी नहीं
जितना मिला काफी है
जिंदा हूँ यार..

Movie/Album: लुटेरा (2013)

----------


## umabua

यूँ तो सोलह सावन आये गये
गौर नहीं किया हमने
भीगा मन का आँगन इस मर्तबा
क्या जाने क्या किया तुमने

दिल में जागी, इश्क वाली
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ
ज़िद्द की मारी, भोली भाली
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ

अब तलक से, कुछ अलग सी
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ
हम ज़मीन पे, तो फलक से
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ

सिक्कों जैसे, है उछाली
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ
ज़िद्द की मारी, भोली भाली
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ

बे-अदब सी, पर गज़ब सी
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ
होश खोया, पर संभाली
मनमर्ज़ियाँ, मनमर्ज़ियाँ



Movie/Album: लुटेरा (2013)

----------


## umabua

Movie/Album: लुटेरा (2013)


कागज़ के दो पंख लेके, उड़ा चला जाए रे
जहाँ नहीं जाना था ये, वहीँ चला हाय रे
उमर का ये ताना-बाना समझ ना पाए रे
जुबां पे जो मोह-माया, नमक लगाये रे
के देखे ना, भाले ना, जाने ना दाये रे
दिशा हारा कैमोन बोका, मोन्टा रे! (Foolish Mind Has Lost Its Direction)

फ़तेह करे किले सारे, भेद जाए दीवारें
प्रेम कोई सेंध लागे
अगर मगर बारी बारी, जिया को यूँ उछाले
जिया नहीं गेंद लागे
माटी को ये चंदन सा, माथे पे सजाये रे
जुबां पे जो मोह-माया...

----------


## umabua

लफ़्ज़ों से जो था परे
खालीपन को जो भरे
कुछ तो था तेरे मेरे
दरमियाँ
रिश्ते को क्या मोड़ दूं
नाता ये अब तोड़ दूं
या फ़िर यूँ ही छोड़ दूं
दरमियाँ
बेनाम रिश्ता वो
बेचैन करता जो
हो ना सके जो बयां
दरमियाँ
कुछ तो था तेरे मेरे
दरमियाँ

आँखों में तेरे साये
चाहूँ तो हो ना पाए
यादों से तेरी फासला
जा के भी तु ना जाये
ठहरी तू दिल में हाय
हसरत सी बन के क्यूँ भला
क्यूँ याद करता हूँ
मिटता हूँ, बनता हूँ
मुझको तू लायी ये कहाँ
बेनाम रिश्ता...
दरमियाँ...

चलते थे जिनपे हम-तुम
रास्ते वो सारे हैं गुम
अब ढूँढूँ कैसे मंजिलें
रातें हैं जैसे मातम
आते हैं दिन भी गुमसुम
रूठी हैं सारी महफ़िलें
इतना सताओ ना
यूँ याद आओ आना
बन जाये आँसू ही जुबां
बेनाम रिश्ता...
दरमियाँ...


Movie/Album: जोड़ी ब्रेकर्स (2012

----------


## umabua

हवा के झोंके आज मौसमों से रूठ गए 
गुलों की शोखियाँ जो भँवरे आके लूट गए 
बदल रही है आज ज़िन्दगी की चाल ज़रा 
इसी बहाने क्यूँ ना मैं भी दिल का हाल ज़रा 
संवार लूं, हाय संवार लूं

बरामदे पुराने हैं नयी सी धुप है
जो पलके खटखटा रहा है किसका रूप है 
शरारतें करे जो ऐसे भूलके हिजाब 
कैसे उसको नाम से, मैं पुकार लूं 
संवार लूं, संवार लूं…

ये सारी कोयलें बनी हैं आज डाकिया 
कुहू-कुहू में चिट्ठियां पढ़े मजाकिया
इन्हें कहो की ना छुपाये 
किसने है लिखा बताए
उसकी आज मैं नज़र उतार लूं 
संवार लूं, संवार लूं…


Movie/Album: लुटेरा (2013)

----------


## umabua

Movie: पतिता (1953)
Singer: तलत महमूद

हैं सबसे मधुर वो गीत जिन्हें
हम दर्द के सुर में गाते हैं 
जब हद से गुज़र जाती है खुशी
आँसू भी छलकते आते हैं 
हैं सबसे मधुर...

काँटों में खिले हैं फूल हमारे
रंग भरे अरमानों के 
नादान हैं जो इन काँटों से
दामन को बचाये जाते हैं 
हैं सबसे मधुर...

जब ग़म का अन्धेरा घिर आये
समझो के सवेरा दूर नहीं 
हर रात का है पैगाम यही
तारे भी यही दोहराते हैं
हैं सबसे मधुर...

पहलू में पराये दर्द बसा के
(तू) हँसना हँसाना सीख ज़रा 
तूफ़ान से कह दे घिर के उठे
हम प्यार के दीप जलाते हैं
हैं सबसे मधुर...

----------


## umabua

Movie : जॉनी मेरा नाम (1970)
Singer(s): आशा भोंसले, किशोर कुमार

ओ मेरे राजा
खफा ना होना
देर से आई, दूर से आई
मजबूरी थी फिर भी मैंने
वादा तो निभाया, वादा तो निभाया

ओ मेरी रानी
समझ गया मैं
वही पुराना, तेरा बहाना
देर से आना और ये कहना
वादा तो निभाया, वादा तो निभाया

इंतज़ार के इक इक पल का बदला लूँगा
<ऐसा भी क्या>
ये ना समझना आज भी ऐसे जाने दूँगा
<ऐसा भी क्या>
कितना सताया पहले उसका हिसाब दो
अँखियों में अँखियाँ डाल के जवाब दो
बचते बचाती, छुपते छुपाती
तुम क्या जानो कैसे आई
वादा तो निभाया...

बाहों के इन ज़ंजीरों में यूँ ना जकड़ो
<हम जकड़ेंगे>
मुड़ जाएगी मेरी कलाई हाथ ना पकड़ो
<हम पकड़ेंगे>
छोड़ो ना <नहीं>
छोड़ो ना
ऐसे तो नाज़ुक नहीं हाथ सरकार के
मौके भी कभी कभी मिलते हैं प्यार के
प्यार अभी तो, नया-नया है
मेरी वफ़ा की कदर करो की
वादा तो निभाया...

कहो ये गालों के अंगारे किसके लिए हैं
<अजी तुम्हारे>
होंठों पे ये शहद के धारे किस के लिए हैं, बोलो बोलो
<अजी तुम्हारे>
शर्म कहाँ की आओ गले लग जाओ जी
कब से खड़ा हूँ प्यासा, प्यास बुझाओ जी
हट जाओ जी
बुझाओ जी
बदनामी से डर लगता है
ये तो सोचो किस मुश्किल से
वादा तो निभाया...

----------


## umabua

Movie: जॉनी मेरा नाम (1970)
Singer: किशोर कुमार

पल भर के लिए कोई हमें प्यार कर ले
जूठा ही सही
दो दिन के लिए कोई इकरार कर ले
झूठा ही सही

हमने बहुत तुझको छुप छुपके देखा
दिल पे खिंची है तेरे काजल की रेखा
काजल की रेखा बनी लछमन की रेखा
राम में क्यों तुने रावण को देखा
खड़े खिड़की पे जोगी स्वीकार कर ले
झूठा ही सही...
पल भर के लिए...

धीरे से जड़े तेरे नैन बडे
जिस दिन से लड़े तेरे दर पे पडे
सुन सुनकर तेरी नहीं नहीं
जाँ, अपनी निकल जाए ना कहीं
ज़रा हाँ कह दे मेरी जाँ कह दे
मेरी जाँ कह दे ज़रा हाँ कह दे
जब रैन पडे नहीं चैन पड़े
नहीं चैन पडे जब रैन पड़े
माना तू सारे हँसीनो से हसीं है
अपनी भी सूरत बुरी तो नहीं है
कभी तु भी हमारा दीदार करले
झूठा ही सही...
पल भर के लिए...

पल भर के प्यार पे निसार सारा जीवन
हम वो नहीं जो छोड़ दे तेरा दामन
अपने होंठों की हँसी हम तुझको देंगे
आंसू तेरे अपनी आँखों में लेंगे
तू हमारी वफ़ा का ऐतबार कर ले
झूठा ही सही...
पल भर के लिए...

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

नन्ही कलि सोने चली हवा धीरे आना
नींद भरे , पंख लिए , झूला झुला जाना
नन्ही कलि सोने चली हवा धीरे आना
नींद भरे , पंख लिए , झूला झुला जाना
नन्ही कलि सोने चली
चाँद किरण सी गुडिया नाजों की है पली \- 2
आज अगर चांदनियां आना मेरी गली
गुन गुन गुन गीत कोई हौले हौले गाना
नींद भरे , पंख लिए , झूला झुला जाना
रेशम की डोर अगर पैरों को उलझाए \- 2
घुंघरू का दाना कोई शोर मचा जाए
दाने मेरे जागे तो फिर निंदिया तू बहलाना
नींद भरे , पंख लिए , झूला झुला जाना
नन्ही कलि सोने चली हवा धीरे आना

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

नानी तेरी मोरनी को मोर ले गए
बाकी जो बचा था काले चोर ले गए (२)
खाके पीके मोटे होके चोर बैठे रेल में
चोरों वाला डिब्बा कट के पहुँचा सीधा जेल में (२)
नानी तेरी मोरनी को मोर ले गए
बाकी जो बचा था काले चोर ले गए
उन चोरों की खूब खबर ली मोटे थानेदार ने
मोरों को भी खूब नचाया जंगल की सरकार ने (२)
नानी तेरी मोरनी को मोर ले गए
बाकी जो बचा था काले चोर ले गए
अच्छी नानी प्यारी नानी रूसा रूसी छोड़ दे
जल्दी से एक पैसा दे दे तू कंजूसी छोड़ दे
अच्छी नानी प्यारी नानी रूठा रूठी छोड़ दे
जल्दी से एक पैसा दे दे तू कंजूसी छोड़ दे
नानी तेरी मोरनी को मोर ले गए
बाकी जो बचा था काले चोर ले गए (२

----------


## umabua

Movie: कभी कभी (1976)
Singers: किशोर कुमार, लता मंगेशकर

तेरे चेहरे से नज़र नहीं हटती
नज़ारे हम क्या देखें
तुझे मिलके भी प्यास नहीं घटती
नज़ारे हम क्या देखें

पिघले बदन तेरी तपती निगाहों से
शोलों की आँच आए बर्फ़ीली राहों से
लगे कदमों से आग लिपटती
नज़ारे हम क्या देखें...

रंगों की बरखा है खुशबू का साथ है
किसको पता है अब दिन है कि रात है
लगे दुनिया ही आज सिमटती
नज़ारे हम क्या देखें...

पलकों पे फैला तेरी पलकों का साया है
चेहरे ने तेरे मेरा चेहरा छुपाया है
तेरे जलवों की धुँध नहीं छँटती
नज़ारे हम क्या देखें...

----------


## umabua

Movie: कभी कभी (1976)
Singer: मुकेश

मैं पल दो पल का शायर हूँ
पल दो पल मेरी कहानी है
पल दो पल मेरी हस्ती है
पल दो पल मेरी जवानी है
मैं पल दो पल का...

मुझसे पहले कितने शायर
आए और आकर चले गए
कुछ आहें भर कर लौट गए
कुछ नग़मे गाकर चले गए
वो भी एक पल का किस्सा थे
मैं भी एक पल का किस्सा हूँ
कल तुमसे जुदा हो जाऊँगा
वो आज तुम्हारा हिस्सा हूँ
मैं पल दो पल का...

कल और आएंगे नग़मों की
खिलती कलियाँ चुनने वाले
मुझसे बेहतर कहने वाले
तुमसे बेहतर सुनने वाले
कल कोई मुझको याद करे
क्यूँ कोई मुझको याद करे
मसरूफ़ ज़माना मेरे लिये
क्यूँ वक़्त अपना बरबाद करे
मैं पल दो पल का...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पूरब और पश्चिम (1970)
Singer: मुकेश

कोई जब तुम्हारा ह्रदय तोड़ दे
तड़पता हुआ जब कोई छोड़ दे
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये
मेरा दर खुला है, खुला ही रहेगा
तुम्हारे लिए

अभी तुम को मेरी जरुरत नहीं, बहुत चाहने वाले मिल जायेंगे
अभी रूप का एक सागर हो तुम, कँवल जितने चाहोगी खिल जायेंगे
दर्पण तुम्हें जब डराने लगे, जवानी भी दामन छुड़ाने लगे
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये...

कोई शर्त होती नहीं प्यार में, मगर प्यार शर्तों पे तुमने किया
नजर में सितारे जो चमके ज़रा, बुझाने लगीं आरती का दीया
जब अपनी नजर में ही गिरने लगो, अंधेरो में अपने ही घिरने लगो
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये..

----------


## umabua

Movie: कभी कभी (1976)
Singers: मुकेश, लता मंगेशकर

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में, ख़याल आता है
के जैसे तुझको बनाया गया है मेरे लिये 
तू अब से पहले सितारों में बस रही थी कहीं 
तुझे ज़मीं पे बुलाया गया है मेरे लिये 
कभी कभी मेरे दिल में...

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में, ख़याल आता है
के ये बदन, ये निगाहें मेरी अमानत हैं
ये गेसुओं की घनी छाँव है मेरी ख़ातिर
ये होंठ और ये बाहें मेरी अमानत हैं
कभी कभी मेरे दिल में...

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में, ख़याल आता है
के जैसे बजती हैं शहनाइयां सी राहों में
सुहाग रात है, घूँघट उठा रहा हूँ मैं
सिमट रही है, तू शरमा के अपनी बाहों में
कभी कभी मेरे दिल में...

कभी कभी मेरे दिल में, ख़याल आता है
के जैसे तू मुझे चाहेगी उम्र भर यूँ ही
उठेगी मेरी तरफ़ प्यार की नज़र यूँ ही
मैं जानता हूँ के तू ग़ैर है, मगर यूँ ही
कभी कभी मेरे दिल में...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पत्थर के सनम (1968)
Singer: मो.रफ़ी

पत्थर के सनम, तुझे हमने मोहब्बत का खुदा जाना
बड़ी भूल हुयी, अरे हमने, ये क्या समझा, ये क्या जाना

चेहरा तेरा दिल में लिए चलते रहे अंगारों पे
तू हो कहीं , सजदे किये, हमने तेरे रुखसारो पे
हमसा ना हो, कोई दीवाना
पत्थर के सनम...

सोचा था ये बढ़ जायेंगी, तन्हाईयाँ जब रातों की
रस्ता हमें दिखलाएगी, शम्म-ए-वफ़ा उन हाथों की
ठोकर लगी, तब पहचाना
पत्थर के सनम...

ऐ काश के होती खबर, तूने किसे ठुकराया है
शीशा नहीं, सागर नहीं, मंदीर सा एक दिला ढाया है
ता आसमां, है वीराना
पत्थर के सनम...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पत्थर के सनम (1968)
Singers: मुकेश, लता मंगेशकर

महबूब मेरे, महबूब मेरे
तु है तु दुनिया कितनी हसीं है
जो तु नहीं तो, कुछ भी नहीं है

तु हो तो बढ़ जाती है कीमत मौसम की
ये जो तेरी आँखें हैं शोला शबनम की
यहीं मरना भी है मुझको, मुझे जीना भी यहीं है
महबूब मेरे, महबूब मेरे...

अरमां किसको जन्नत की रंगीं गलियों का
मुझको तेरा दामन है बिस्तर कलियों का
जहाँ पर हैं तेरी बाहें, मेरी जन्नत भी वहीँ है
महबूब मेरे, महबूब मेरे...

रख दे मुझको तु अपना दीवाना कर के
नजदीक आ जा फिर देखूं तुझको जी भर के
मेरे जैसे होंगे लाखों, कोई भी तुझसा नहीं है
महबूब मेरे, महबूब मेरे...

----------


## umabua

Movie: मटरू की बिजली का मंडोला (2013)
Singers: विशाल भारद्वाज, प्रेम देहाती

हलकी हलकी आहें भरना
तकिये में सर दे के धीमे धीमे
सरगोशी में बातें करना
पागलपन है ऐसे तुमपे मरना
उबला उबला क्यूँ लगता है?
ये बदन, ये जलन तो खामखां नहीं
खामखां नहीं
ये खलिश जो है, वो खामखां नहीं
हाँ तपिश तो है, पर खामखां नहीं
जो नहीं किया, कर के देखना
सांस रोक के, मर के देखना
ये बेवजह, बेसबब, खामखां नहीं
ये खामखां नहीं...

सारी सारी रात का जगना
खिड़की पे सर रखके उंघते रहना
उम्मीदों का जलना-बुझना
पागलपन है ऐसे तुमपे मरना
खाली खाली दो आँखों में
ये नमक, ये चमक, तो खामखां नहीं
खामखां नहीं
फ़िक्र रहती है, जो खामखां नहीं
ज़िक्र रहता है, जो खामखां नहीं
अश्क आँखों में, भर के देखना
आइना कभी, डर के देखना
ये बेवजह, बेसबब, खामखां नहीं
दीवानगी सही, ये खामखां नहीं
हाँ जुनूं तो है, पर खामखां नहीं...

सदा भवानी ताही जय हो प्यारा
गौरी पुत्र गणेश
पांच देव रक्षा करे हो प्यारा
ब्रह्मा विष्णु महेश
कसम यो देस मेरा से हरया भरया हरियाणा
सीधे साधे लोग अड़े के, दूध दही का खाना
बोलो राम राम...

----------


## umabua

Movie: इंग्लिश विन्ग्लिश (2012)
Singer: अमित त्रिवेदी

पिया बिन दिल लगे ना
एक पल को मन मा लागे ठेस
कैसे जाऊं मैं पराये देस
पिया मोरे निठुरा, पिया न समझे
मन का ये संदेस
कैसे जाऊं मैं पराये देस
जियरा जियरा
जियरा धाक धूक होए
खामखां खामखां
खामखां धाक धूक होए
जियरा धाक धूक होए

कभी दिल धड़के, बायीं आँख फड़के
तु न हमें भूल जाए रे
तुझे दिल जाने, पूरा पहचाने
नैना ये फिसल ना जाए रे
सहमी सी पलकें, मोती एक छलके
के तेरा ज़िक्र जब भी आये
थोड़ी फ़िक्र छू के जाए
हाय होये हाय
जियरा धाक धूक...

ये दिन रातें, तीखी तेरी बातें 
क्या करे जो याद आये रे
तेरे ताने बाने, छूने के बहाने
दिल को बड़ा सताए रे
क्यों न हमें रोके, एक बार टोके
के तेरा ज़िक्र जब भी आये
थोड़ी फ़िक्र छू के जाए
हाय होये हाय
जियरा धाक धूक...

----------


## umabua

Movie: तेरे घर के सामने (1963)
Singers: मो.रफ़ी, लता मंगेशकर

तेरे घर के सामने
इक घर बनाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने
दुनिया बसाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने
इक घर बनाऊंगा...

घर का बनाना कोई, आसान काम नहीं
दुनिया बसाना कोई, आसान काम नहीं
दिल में वफ़ायें हों तो, तूफ़ां किनारा है
बिजली हमारे लिये, प्यार का इशारा है
तन मन लुटाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने
दुनिया बसाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने...

कहते हैं प्यार जिसे, दरिया है आग का
या फिर नशा है कोई, जीवन के राग का
दिल में जो प्यार हो तो, आग भी फूल है
सच्ची लगन जो हो तो, पर्बत भी धूल है
तारे सजाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने
दुनिया बसाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने...

कांटों भरे हैं लेकिन, चाहत के रास्ते
तुम क्या करोगे देखें, उल्फत के वास्ते
उल्फत में ताज़ छूटे, ये भी तुम्हें याद होग
उल्फत में ताज़ बने, ये भी तुम्हें याद होग
मैं भी कुछ बनाऊंगा (हूँ) तेरे घर के सामने (देखें)
दुनिया बसाऊंगा, तेरे घर के सामने...

----------


## umabua

TV Serial : चाणक्य [डी.डी.१] (1991)
Music By : अशित देसाई
Lyrics By : 'जयशंकर प्रसाद' या 'विश्वनाथ शुक्ला' या 'हरिवंश प्रसाद शुक्ला'
Performed By: तक्षशिला विश्वविद्यालय के छात्र

हम करें राष्ट्र आराधन
तन से, मन से, धन से
तन मन धन जीवन से
हम करें राष्ट्र आराधन

अन्तर से, मुख से, कृती से
निश्र्चल हो निर्मल मति से
श्रद्धा से मस्तक नत से
हम करें राष्ट्र अभिवादन
हम करें राष्ट्र आराधन...

अपने हंसते शैशव से
अपने खिलते यौवन से
प्रौढ़ता पूर्ण जीवन से
हम करें राष्ट्र का अर्चन
हम करें राष्ट्र आराधन...

अपने अतीत को पढ़कर
अपना इतिहास उलटकर
अपना भवितव्य समझकरअश्तर 
हम करें राष्ट्र का चिंतन
हम करें राष्ट्र आराधन...

है याद हमें युग युग की, जलती अनेक घटनायें
जो माँ के सेवा पथ पर, आई बनकर विपदायें
हमने अभिषेक किया था, जननी का अरिशोणित से
हमने श्रृंगार किया था माता का अरिमुंडो से

हमने ही उसे दिया था, सांस्कृतिक उच्च सिंहासन
माँ जिस पर बैठी सुख से, करती थी जग का शासन
अब काल चक्र की गति से, वह टूट गया सिंहासन
अपना तन मन धन देकर हम करें पुनः संस्थापन

----------


## umabua

Movie: सरस्वतीचन्द्र (1968)
Singers: मुकेश, लता मंगेशकर

फूल तुम्हें भेजा है ख़त में
फूल नहीं मेरा दिल है
प्रियतम मेरे तुम भी लिखना
क्या ये तुम्हारे क़ाबिल है

प्यार छिपा है ख़त में इतना
जितने सागर में मोती
चूम ही लेता हाथ तुम्हारा
पास जो मेरे तुम होती
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है...

नींद तुम्हें तो आती होगी
क्या देखा तुमने सपना
आँख खुली तो तन्हाई थी
सपना हो न सका अपना
तन्हाई हम दूर करेंगे
ले आओ तुम शहनाई
प्रीत लगा के भूल न जाना
प्रीत तुम्हीं ने सिखलाई
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है...

ख़त से जी भरता ही नहीं अब
नैन मिले तो चैन मिले
चाँद हमारी अंगना उतरे
कोई तो ऐसी रैन मिले
मिलना हो तो कैसे मिले हम
मिलने की सूरत लिख दो
नैन बिछाये बैठे हैं हम
कब आओगे ख़त लिख दो
फूल तुम्हें भेजा है...

----------


## umabua

Movie: हरियाली और रास्ता (1962)
Singers: मुकेश, लता मंगेशकर

इब्तदा-ए-इश्क में हम सारी रात जागे
अल्लाह जाने क्या होगा आगे
ओ मौला जाने क्या होगा आगे
दिल में तेरी उल्फत के बंधने लगे धागे
अल्लाह जाने...

क्या कहूँ कुछ कहा नहीं जाये
बिन कहे भी रहा ना जाये
रात भर करवट मैं बदलूं
दर्द दिल का सहा नहीं जाये
नींद मेरी आँखों से दूर दूर भागे
अल्लाह जाने...

दिल में जागी प्रीत की ज्वाला
जबसे मैंने होश संभाला
मैं हूँ तेरे प्यार की सीमा
तु मेरा राही मतवाला
मेरे मन की वीना में तेरे राग जागे
अल्लाह जाने...

तूने जब-जब आँख मिलाई
दिल से इकआवाज़ ये आई
चलके अब तारों में रहेंगे
प्यार के हम दो सौदाई
मुझको तेरी सूरत भी चांद रात लगे
अल्लाह जाने...

----------


## umabua

Movie: घर (1978)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

आज कल पाँव ज़मीं पर नहीं पड़ते मेरे
बोलो देखा है कभी तुमने मुझे उड़ते हुए

जब भी थामा है तेरा हाथ तो देखा है
लोग कहते हैं के बस हाथ की रेखा है
हमने देखा है दो तक़दीरों को जुड़ते हुए
आज कल पाँव...

नींद सी रहती है, हलका सा नशा रहता है
रात-दिन आँखों में इक चेहरा बसा रहता है
पर लगी आँखों को देखा है कभी उड़ते हुए
आज कल पाँव...

जाने क्या होता है हर बात पे कुछ होता है
दिन में कुछ होता है और रात में कुछ होता है
थाम लेना जो कभी देखो हमें उड़ते हुए
आज कल पाँव...

----------


## umabua

Movie: जुअल थीफ (1967)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

रुला के गया सपना मेरा
बैठी हूँ कब हो सवेरा
रुला के गया सपना...

वही है ग़म-ए-दिल, वही है चंदा-तारे
वही हम बेसहारे
आधी रात वही है, और हर बात वही है
फिर भी न आया लुटेरा
रुला के गया सपना...

कैसी ये ज़िंदगी, कि साँसों से हम ऊबे
कि दिल डूबा, हम डूबे
इक दुखिया बेचारी, इस जीवन से हारी
उस पर ये ग़म का अन्धेरा
रुला के गया सपना...

----------


## umabua

Movie: झुक गया आसमान (1968)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

उनसे मिली नज़र के मेरे होश उड़ गये
ऐसा हुआ असर के मेरे होश उड़ गये
उनसे मिली नज़र...

जब वो मिले मुझे पहली बार
उनसे हो गईं आँखें चार
पास ना बैठे पल भर वो
फिर भी हो गया उनसे प्यार
इतनी थी बस ख़बर के मेरे होश उड़ गये
उनसे मिली नज़र...

उनकी तरफ़ दिल खिंचने लगा
बढ़ के कदम फिर रुकने लगा
काँप गई मैं जाने क्यूँ
अपने आप दम घुटने लगा
छाये वो इस कदर के मेरे होश उड़ गये
उनसे मिली नज़र...

घर मेरे आया वो मेहमान
दिल में जगाये सौ तूफ़ान
देख के उनकी सूरत को
हाय रह गई मैं हैरान
तड़पूँ इधर उधर के मेरे होश उड़ गये
उनसे मिली नज़र...

----------


## umabua

Movie: साधना (1958)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को, मर्दों ने उसे बाज़ार दिया 
जब जी चाहा मसला कुचला, जब जी चाहा दुत्कार दिया 

तुलती है कहीं दीनारों में, बिकती है कहीं बाज़ारों में 
नंगी नचवाई जाती है, ऐय्याशों के दरबारों में 
ये वो बेइज़्ज़त चीज़ है जो, बंट जाती है इज़्ज़तदारों में 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

मर्दों के लिये हर ज़ुल्म रवाँ, औरत के लिये रोना भी खता
मर्दों के लिये लाखों सेजें, औरत के लिये बस एक चिता 
मर्दों के लिये हर ऐश का हक़, औरत के लिये जीना भी सज़ा 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

जिन होठों ने इनको प्यार किया, उन होठों का व्योपार किया 
जिस कोख में इनका जिस्म ढला, उस कोख का कारोबार किया 
जिस तन से उगे कोपल बन कर, उस तन को ज़लील-ओ-खार किया 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

मर्दों ने बनायी जो रस्में, उनको हक़ का फ़रमान कहा 
औरत के ज़िन्दा जलने को, कुर्बानी और बलिदान कहा 
इस्मत के बदले रोटी दी, और उसको भी एहसान कहा 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

संसार की हर एक बेशर्मी, गुर्बत की गोद में पलती है 
चकलों ही में आ के रुकती है, फ़ाकों से जो राह निकलती है 
मर्दों की हवस है जो अक्सर, औरत के पाप में ढलती है 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

औरत संसार की क़िस्मत है, फ़िर भी तक़दीर की हेटी है 
अवतार पयम्बर जनती है, फिर भी शैतान की बेटी है 
ये वो बदक़िस्मत माँ है जो, बेटों की सेज़ पे लेटी है 
औरत ने जनम दिया मर्दों को...

----------


## umabua

Movie: हम आपके हैं कौन (1994)
Singers: लता मंगेशकर, कुमार सानू

आज हमारे दिल में अजब ये उलझन है 
गाने बैठे गाना, सामने समधन है 
हम कुछ आज सुनाये, ये उनका भी मन है 
गाने बैठे गाना, सामने समधन है

कानों की बालियाँ, चाँद सूरज लगे 
ये बनारस की, साड़ी खूब सजे 
राज़ की बात बताएँ, समधीजी घायल हैं 
आज भी जब समधन की, खनकती पायल है

होठों की ये हंसी, आँखों की ये हया 
इतनी मासूम तो, होती है बस दुआ 
राज की बात बताएँ, समधी खुश किस्मत हैं 
लक्ष्मी है समधन जी, जिनसे घर जन्नत है

आज हमारे दिल में अजब ये उलझन है 
सामने समधी जी, गा रही समधन है 
हमको जो है निभाना, वो नाजुक बंधन है 
सामने समधी जी, गा रही समधन है

मेरी छाया है जो, आपके घर चली 
सपना बनके मेरी, पलकों में है पली 
राज़ की बात बताएँ, ये पूंजी जीवन की 
शोभा आज से है ये, आपके आँगन की

----------


## umabua

Movie: हम आपके हैं कौन (1994)
Singers: लता मंगेशकर, एस.पी.बालासुब्रमन्  यम

दीदी तेरा देवर दिवाना
हाय राम कुड़ियों को डाले दाना
धंधा है ये उसका पुराना
हाय राम कुड़ियों को डाले दाना

मैं बोली के लाना, तू इमली का दाना
मगर वो छुहारे ले आया दिवाना 
मैं बोली की मचले, है दिल मेरा हाय
वो खरबुजा लाया जो नीम्बू मँगाये
पगला है कोई उसको बताना
हाय राम कुड़ियों को...

मैं बोली की लाना, तू मिट्टी पहाड़ी
मगर वो बताशे ले आया अनाड़ी
मैं बोली के ला दे, मुझे तू खटाई
वो बाज़ार से ले के आया मिठाई
मुश्किल है यूं मुझको फँसाना
हाय राम कुड़ियों को...

भाभी तेरी बहना को माना 
हाय राम कुड़ियों का है ज़माना
रब्बा मेरे मुझको बचाना
हाय राम कुड़ियों का है ज़माना

हुकूम आपका था, जो मैंने न माना
खतावार हूँ मैं, न आया निभाना
सज़ा जो भी दोगी, वो मँज़ूर होगी
अजी मेरी मुश्किल अभी दूर होगी
बन्दा है ये खुद से बेगाना
हाय राम कुड़ियों का है ज़माना...

----------


## umabua

Movie: शर्मीली (1971)
Singers: किशोर कुमार, लता मंगेशकर

खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ, खिल के बिखरने को
मिलते हैं दिल यहाँ, मिल के बिछड़ने को
खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ...

कल रहे ना रहे, मौसम ये प्यार का 
कल रुके न रुके, डोला बहार का
चार पल मिले जो आज, प्यार में गुज़ार दे
खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ...

झीलों के होंठों पर, मेघों का राग है
फूलों के सीने में, ठंडी-ठंडी आग है
दिल के आइने में तू, ये समां उतार दे
खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ...

प्यासा है दिल सनम, प्यासी ये रात है
होंठों मे दबी-दबी, कोई मीठी बात है
इन लम्हों पे आज तू, हर खुशी निसार दे
खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ...

----------


## umabua

Movie: सच्चा झूठा (1970)
Singers: मो.रफ़ी, लता मंगेशकर

यूँ ही तुम मुझसे बात करती हो
या कोई प्यार का इरादा है
आदाएं दिल की जानता ही नहीं
मेरा हमदम भी कितना सादा है

रोज़ आती हो तुम ख़यालों में
ज़िंदगी में भी मेरी आ जाओ
बीत जाए न ये सवालों में
इस जवानी पे कुछ तरस खाओ
हाल-ए-दिल समझो सनम
कहेंगे मुँह से न हम
हमारी भी कोई मर्यादा है
आदाएं दिल की...

भोलेपन में है वफ़ा की खुशबू
इसपे सब कुछ न क्यूँ लुटाऊँ मैं
मेरा बेताब दिल ये कहता है
तेरे साए से लिपट जाऊँ मैं
मुझसे ये मेल तेरा
न हो एक खेल तेरा
ये करम मुझपे कुछ ज़ियादा है
यूँ ही तुम...

बन गई हो मेरी सदा के लिये
या मुझे यूँ ही तुम बनाती हो
कहीं बाहों में न भर लूँ तुमको
क्यों मेरे हौसले बढ़ाती हो
हौसले और करो
पास आते न डरो
दिल न तोड़ेंगे अपना वादा है
यूँ ही तुम मुझसे...

----------


## Sameerchand

*O Womaniya (Gang of* *W**asseypur-I)*

 Taare.. jo babuna..
Tarti.. babuniya
Babuna ke hathe na..
Chadhti.. babuniya

O womaniya, O O womaniya
O womaniya, O O womaniya
O womaniya, O O womaniya

O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya
O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya
O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya
O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya

Maange jo Babuna.., prem nishaniyan
Maange jo Babuna.., prem nishaniyan
Maange jo Babuna.., prem nishaniyan
Maange jo Babuna.., prem nishaniyan

Bole jo thohdi, katti ho kaniya
Bole jo thohdi, katti ho kaniya
Haan, bole jo thohdi, katti ho kanya
Bole jo thohdi, katti ho kanya

Badle rupaiya ke dena chavaniyaa... aa.. haye
Badle rupaiya ke dena chavaniyaa
Badle rupaiya ke dena chavaniyaa

Saiyyan ji jhapte, to hona hairaniya
Oh.. ho ho ho ho aa ha aa ha
Oh.. ho ho ho ho aa ha aa ha

La la la aa

O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya
O womaniya, Aa aa womaniya

Reh reh ke maange, choli bataniya ..haan
Reh reh ke maange, choli bataniya

Jee mein lukaye, lo ji lotanniya
Jee mein lukaye, lo ji lotanniya


Chahe muh jhausa jab haath sikaniya...
Haaaye...
Chahe muh jhausa jab haath sikaniya
Chahe muh jhausa jab haath sikaniya

Kandha mein dena ji dant bukaniya

Oh.. ho ho ho ho aa ha aa ha
Oh.. ho ho ho ho aa ha aa ha
Oh.. ho ho ho ho aa ha aa ha
La la la la la..

O womaniya, Aa ha womaniya
Aye womaniya, O ho womaniya
Yi hai womaniya, Yi hai womaniya
Ho womaniya, Aa ha womaniya

Bolega Babuna.., chal ri ho patna
Bolega Babuna.., chal ri ho patna
Bolega Babuna.., chal ri ho patna
Bolega Babuna.., chal ri ho patna

He patna bahane wo, jayega satna
Patna bahaane wo, jayega satna
Patna bahaane wo, (Satna, satna..) jayega satna

Teh ho na pao na ka ticket kataaniya kataniya kataniyaa...
Teh ho na, pahuna ko, ticket kataniya
Teh ho na, pahuna ko, ticket kataniya

Ho patna na jaana chaahe, jana siwaniya

Oh... ho oh ho oh ho...
Aa ha aa ha aa ha...
Ho... la la la la..
La la la la...

O womaniya, Aa ha womaniya
O womaniya, Aa ha womaniya

Yehe womaniya, Oh womaniya
Oyi womaniya, Aa ha womaniya

----------


## Sameerchand

*(jiya Tu - Gangs of Wasseypur - I)*
Ho... Jiya ho bihar ke lala
Haye... Jiya tu hajaar saala
Hey... Jiya he bihar ke lala
Arre jiya tu hajaar saala
Hey... Jiya he bihar ke lala
Jiya tu hajaar saala
Jiya ho tu bhor bawaala
Jiya tu hajaar saala

Jiya tu hajaar
Tani naachi ke
Tani gayi ke
Tani nachi gayi
Sabke mann behlavo hey bhaiya
Tani nachi gayi
Sabke mann behlavo hey bhaiya
Tani nachi gayi
Sabke mann behlavo hey bhaiya
Tani nachi gayi
Sabke mann behlavo hey bhaiya

Eh
Heh... Eh hey...
Eh bhaiya re...
Hey... Bhaiya re... Hey...
O maati ke laal
Re laala
Bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya
He bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya

Tora mann hi saang nirala
Bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya
Ho bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya
Tere purkh-eh jiye andhera
Aur tune janaa ujaala
Tere purkh-eh jiye andhera
Aur tune janaa ujaala
Poora ja rarara… ra…
Bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya bhaiya
Bhaiya bhaiya bhai

Ho…
Tere gud bakhaani ganga
Tej se hai aag jhulasta
Tere kandhe chadh ke sooraj
Aakaas mein roj pahunchta
Ho re jiya tu ho ge ha….
Tani ghoom ghaam ke
Tani dhoom dhaam se

Tani ghoom ghaam ke
Tani dhoom dhaam se
Tani taan kheench ke
Taansen kehlavo re bhaiya
Tani taan kheench ke
Taansen kehlavo re bhaiya

Tani nachi gayi
Sabke mann behlavo hey bhaiya…
Tani nachi gayi
Sabka dil behlavo hey bhaiya…
Tani naachi ke
Tani gayi ke
Tohe neeke neeke bol pe
Geet sunahvo re bhaiya
Tane teekhe teekhe dol pe
Dafla bajaavo re bhaiya

Taani jhaal utha ke
Taal se taal milavo re bhaiya
Tani dholak baajar matka chamach
Laava re bhaiya
Tani okka bokka
Okka bokka
Tani chandan kaathi
Chauka kaathi
Tani okka bokka
Teen tadokka gaava re bhaiya

Tani chandan maati, chauka kaathi
Gaavo re bhaiya re
Tani saans phoola ke
Hoo...

Tani saans phoola ke
Phookat dhool udaavo re bhaiya
Tani jaan laga ke
Tani jaan laga ke
Tani jaan jala ke
Geet ke tel pilavo re bhaiya

Tadaun tadaun tadaun tadaun
Tadaun tadaun tadaun tadaun
Tada tan tan tan tan
Tan tan tan tan
La la la la la…
Tada tan tan tan tan
Tan tan tan tan
La la la la la…
Tada tan tan tan tan
Tan tan tan tan
La la la la la

----------


## umabua

Movie: बीस साल बाद (1962)
Singer: हेमंत कुमार

ज़रा नज़रों से कह दो जी निशाना चूक न जाए
मज़ा जब है तुम्हारी हर अदा क़ातिल ही कहलाए

क़ातिल तुम्हें पुकारूँ, के जान-ए-वफ़ा कहूँ
हैरत में पड़ गया हूँ, के मैं तुमको क्या कहूँ
ज़माना है तुम्हारा, चाहे जिसकी ज़िंदगी ले लो
अगर मेरा कहा मानो तो ऐसे खेल न खेलो
तुम्हारी इस शरारत से, न जाने किसकी मौत आए
ज़रा नज़रों से...

कितनी मासूम लग रही हो तुम
तुमको ज़ालिम कहे
वो झूठा है
ये भोलापन तुम्हारा, ये शरारत और ये शोखी
ज़रूरत क्या तुम्हें तलवार की तीरों की खंजर की
नज़र भर के जिसे तुम देख लो वो खुद ही मर जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से...

हम पे क्यों इस क़दर बिगड़ती हो
छेड़ने वाले तुमको
और भी हैं
बहारों पर करो गुस्सा, उलझती है जो आँखों से
हवाओं पर करो गुस्सा, जो टकराती हैं ज़ुल्फ़ों से
कहीं ऐसा न हो कोई, तुम्हारा दिल भी ले जाए
ज़रा नज़रों से...

----------


## umabua

Movie: प्यासा (1957)
Singer: हेमंत कुमार

जाने वो कैसे लोग थे जिनके प्यार को प्यार मिला
हमने तो जब कलियाँ माँगी काँटों का हार मिला

खुशियों की मंज़िल ढूँढी तो ग़म की गर्द मिली
चाहत के नग़मे चाहे तो आहें सर्द मिली
दिल के बोझ को दूना कर गया जो ग़मखार मिला
हमने तो जब...

बिछड़ गया हर साथी देकर पल दो पल का साथ
किसको फ़ुरसत है जो थामे दीवानों का हाथ
हमको अपना साया तक अक्सर बेज़ार मिला
हमने तो जब...

इसको ही जीना कहते हैं तो यूँ ही जी लेंगे
उफ़ न करेंगे लब सी लेंगे आँसू पी लेंगे
ग़म से अब घबराना कैसा, ग़म सौ बार मिला
हमने तो जब...

----------


## umabua

Movie: खामोशी (1969)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

हमने देखी है उन आँखों की महकती ख़ुशबू
हाथ से छू के इसे रिश्तों का इल्ज़ाम न दो
सिर्फ़ एहसास है ये रूह से महसूस करो
प्यार को प्यार ही रहने दो कोई नाम न दो

प्यार कोई बोल नहीं, प्यार आवाज़ नहीं
एक ख़ामोशी है, सुनती है, कहा करती है
न ये बुझती है, न रुकती है, न ठहरी है कहीं
नूर की बूँद है सदियों से बहा करती है
सिर्फ एहसास...

मुस्कुराहट सी खिली रहती है आँखों में कहीं
और पलकों पे उजाले से झुके रहते हैं
होंठ कुछ कहते नहीं, काँपते होंठों पे मगर
कितने ख़ामोश से अफ़साने रुके रहते हैं
सिर्फ़ एहसास...

----------


## umabua

Movie: गंगा जमुना (1961)
Singher: हेमंत कुमार

इन्साफ की डगर पे, बच्चों दिखाओ चल के
ये देश है तुम्हारा, नेता तुम्हीं हो कल के

दुनिया के रंज सहना और कुछ ना मुँह से कहना
सच्चाईयों के बल पे, आगे को बढ़ते रहना
रख दोगे एक दिन तुम, संसार को बदल के
इन्साफ की डगर पे...

अपने हों या पराए, सब के लिए हो न्याय
देखो कदम तुम्हारा, हरगिज़ ना डगमगाए
रस्ते बड़े कठिन हैं, चलना संभल-संभल के
इन्साफ की डगर पे...

इन्सानियत के सर पे, इज़्ज़त का ताज रखना
तन मन की भेंट देकर, भारत की लाज रखना
जीवन नया मिलेगा, अंतिम चिता में जल के
इन्साफ की डगर पे...

----------


## umabua

Movie: बीस साल बाद (1962) 
Singer: हेमंत कुमार

बेक़रार करके हमें यूँ न जाईये, 
आपको हमारी कसम लौट आईय 

देखिए वो काली काली बदलियाँ
ज़ुल्फ़ की घटा चुरा न लें कहीं
चोरी-चोरी आ के शोख बिजलियाँ
आपकी अदा चुरा न लें कहीं
यूँ कदम अकेले न आगे बढ़ाईये
आपको हमारी...

देखिए गुलाब की वो डालियाँ
बढ़के चूम लें न आपके कदम
खोए-खोए भंवरें भी हैं बाग़ में
कोई आपको बना न ले सनम
बहकी-बहकी नज़रों से खुद को बचाईये
आपको हमारी...

ज़िंदगी के रास्ते अजीब हैं
इनमें इस तरह चला न कीजिए
खैर है इसी में आपकी हुज़ूर
अपना कोई साथी ढूँढ लीजिए
सुन के दिल की बात न मुस्कुराईये
आपको हमारी...

----------


## umabua

Movie: सोलवां साल (1958)
Singer: हेमंत कुमार

है अपना दिल तो आवारा,
न जाने किस पे आयेगा

हसीनों ने बुलाया, गले से भी लगाया
बहुत समझाया, यही ना समझा
बहुत भोला है बेचारा,
न जाने...

अजब है दीवाना, न घर ना ठिकाना
ज़मीन से बेगाना, फलक से जुदा
ये एक टूटा हुआ तारा,
न जाने...

ज़माना देखा सारा, है सब का सहारा
ये दिल ही हमारा, हुआ न किसी का
सफ़र में है ये बंजारा,
न जाने...

हुआ जो कभी राजी, तो मिला नहीं काजी
जहाँ पे लगी बाजी, वहीं पे हारा
ज़माने भर का नाकारा,
न जाने...

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बच्चे मन के सच्चे
सारी जग के आँख के तारे
ये वो नन्हे फूल हैं जो
भगवान को लगते प्यारे

खुद रूठे, खुद मन जाये, फिर हमजोली बन जाये
झगड़ा जिसके साथ करें, अगले ही पल फिर बात करें
इनकी किसी से बैर नहीं, इनके लिये कोई ग़ैर नहीं
इनका भोलापन मिलता है, सबको बाँह पसारे
बच्चे मन के सच्चे   ...

इन्ससान जब तक बच्चा है, तब तक समझ का कच्चा है
ज्यों ज्यों उसकी उमर बढ़े, मन पर झूठ क मैल चढ़े
क्रोध बढ़े, नफ़रत घेरे, लालच की आदत घेरे
बचपन इन पापों से हटकर अपनी उमर गुज़ारे
बच्चे मन के सच्चे   ...

तन कोमल मन सुन्दर
हैं बच्चे बड़ों से बेहतर
इनमें छूत और छात नहीं, झूठी जात और पात नहीं
भाषा की तक़रार नहीं, मज़हब की दीवार नहीं
इनकी नज़रों में एक हैं, मन्दिर मस्जिद गुरुद्वारे
बच्चे मन के सच्चे   ..

----------


## umabua

Album: दसविदानियां (2008)
singer: कैलाश खेर

माँ, मेरी माँ
प्यारी माँ, मम्मा

हाथों की लकीरे बदल जायेंगी
गम की ये जंजीरे पिघल जायेंगी
हो खुदा पे भी असर
तू दुआओं का है घर
मेरी माँ, मम्मा

बिगड़ी किस्मत भी संवर जायेगी
जिन्दगी तराने खुशी के गायेगी
तेरे होते किसका डर
तू दुआओं का है घर
मेरी माँ, प्यारी माँ, मम्मा...

यूं तो मैं सबसे न्यारा हूँ
(पर) तेरा माँ मैं दुलारा हूँ
दुनियाँ में जीने से ज्यादा
उलझन है माँ
तू है अमर का जहां
तू गुस्सा करती है
बड़ा अच्छा लगता है
तू कान पकड़ती है
बड़ी जोर से लगता है
मेरी माँ
मेरी माँ, प्यारी माँ, मम्मा
हाथों की लकीरें...

----------


## umabua

Movie: तारे ज़मीन पर (2007)
Singer: शंकर महादेवन

मैं कभी बतलाता नहीं
पर अंधेरे से डरता हूँ मैं माँ

यूँ तो मैं, दिखलाता नहीं
तेरी परवाह करता हूँ मैं माँ
तुझे सब है पता, है ना माँ
तुझे सब है पता, मेरी माँ

भीड़ में, यूँ ना छोड़ो मुझे
घर लौट के भी आ ना पाऊँ माँ    
भेज ना इतना दूर मुझको तू
याद भी तुझको आ ना पाऊँ माँ
क्या इतना बुरा हूँ मैं माँ
क्या इतना बुरा मेरी माँ

जब भी कभी पापा मुझे
जो ज़ोर से झूला झुलाते हैं माँ
मेरी नज़र ढूँढे तुझे
सोचूं यही तू आ के थामेगी माँ

उनसे मैं ये कहता नहीं
पर मैं सहम जाता हूँ माँ
चेहरे पे आने देता नहीं
दिल ही दिल में घबराता हूँ माँ
तुझे सब है पता है ना माँ
तुझे सब है पता मेरी माँ
मैं कभी बतलता नहीं...

----------


## umabua

Composed By: राम सिंह ठाकुर
Year: 1942

कदम-कदम बढ़ाये जा, खुशी के गीत गाये जा
ये जिन्दगी है क़ौम की, तू क़ौम पे लुटाये जा

तू शेर-ए-हिन्द आगे बढ़, मरने से तू कभी ना डर
उड़ा के दुश्मनों का सर, जोश-ए-वतन बढ़ाये जा
कदम-कदम बढ़ाये जा...

तेरी हिम्मत बढ़ती रहे, खुदा तेरी सुनता रहे
जो सामने तेरे अड़े, तो ख़ाक में मिलाये जा
कदम-कदम बढ़ाये जा...

चलो दिल्ली पुकार के, गम-ए-निशां सम्भाल के
लाल किले पे गाड़ के, लहराये जा, लहराये जा
कदम-कदम बढ़ाये जा...

----------


## umabua

Movie: फ़ना (2006) 
Singers: सोनू निगम, सुनिधि चौहान, आमिर खान, काजोल 

मेरे हाथ में तेरा हाथ हो 
सारी जन्नतें मेरे साथ हो 
तू जो पास हो फिर क्या ये जहाँ 
तेरे प्यार में हो जाऊं फ़ना 

तेरे दिल में मेरी साँसों को पनाह मिल जाए
तेरे इश्क में मेरी जां फ़ना हो जाए 

जितने पास हैं खुशबू साँस के 
जितने पास होठों के सरगम 
जैसे साथ हैं करवट याद के 
जैसे साथ बाहों के संगम 
जितने पास-पास ख़्वाबों के नज़र 
उतने पास तू रहना हमसफ़र 
तू जो पास... 

रोने दे आज हमको तू आँखें सुजाने दे 
बाहों में ले ले और ख़ुद को भीग जाने दे 
हैं जो सीने में क़ैद दरिया वो छूट जायेगा 
हैं इतना दर्द के तेरा दामन भीग जायेगा 

जितने पास-पास धड़कन के हैं राज़ 
जितने पास बूंदों के बादल 
जैसे साथ-साथ चंदा की है रात 
जितने पास नैनों के काजल 
जितने पास-पास सागर के लहर 
उतने पास तू रहना हमसफ़र 
तू जो पास... 

अधूरी साँस थी धड़कन अधूरी थी अधूरे हम 
मगर अब चाँद पूरा हैं फलक पे और अब पूरे हैं हम

----------


## umabua

Movie: दर्द (1947)
Singer: उमा देवी

अफ़सान लिख रही हूँ दिल-ए-बेक़रार का 
आँखोँ में रंग भर के तेरे इंतज़ार का
अफ़साना लिख रही हूँ...

जब तू नहीं तो कुछ भी नहीं है बहार में
जी चाहता है मूँह भी न देखूँ बहार का
आँखोँ में रंग भर के तेरे इंतज़ार का
अफ़साना लिख रही हूँ...

हासिल हैं यूँ तो मुझको ज़माने की दौलतें
लेकिन नसीब लाई हूँ इक सोग़वार का
आँखोँ में रंग भर के तेरे इंतज़ार का
अफ़साना लिख रही हूँ...

आजा कि अब तो आँख में आँसू भी आ गये
साग़र छलक उठा मेरे सब्र-ओ-क़रार का
आँखोँ में रन्ग भर के तेरे इंतज़ार का
अफ़साना लिख रही हूँ...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पेइंग गेस्ट (1957)
Singers: आशा भोंसले, किशोर कुमार

छोड़ दो आँचल ज़माना क्या कहेगा
इन अदाओं का ज़माना भी है दीवाना दीवाना क्या कहेगा
छोड़ दो आँचल...

मैं चली अब खूब छेड़ो प्यार के अफ़साने
कुछ मौसम है दीवाना कुछ तुम भी हो दीवाने
ज़रा सुनना, जान-ए-तमन्ना
इतना तो सोचिये मौसम सुहाना क्या कहेगा
छोड़ दो आँचल...

यूँ न देखो जाग जाए प्यार की अंगड़ाई
ये रस्ता ये तनहाई, लो दिल ने ठोकर खाई
यही दिन हैं मस्ती के सिन हैं
किसको ये होश है अपना बेगाना क्या कहेगा
छोड़ दो आँचल...

ये बहारें, ये फुहारें, ये बरसता सावन
थर थर काँपे हैं तन मन
मेरी बैय्याँ धर लो साजन
अजी आना, दिल में समाना
एक दिल एक जान हैं हम तुम, ज़माना क्या कहेगा
छोड़ दो आँचल...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पेइंग गेस्ट (1957)
Singer: किशोर कुमार

माना जनाब ने पुकारा नहीं
क्या मेरा साथ भी गंवारा नहीं
मुफ़्त में बनके, चल दिये तनके, 
वल्ला जवाब तुम्हारा नहीं
माना जनाब ने...

यारों का चलन है गुलामी
देतें हैं हसीनों को सलामी
गुस्सा ना कीजिये, जाने भी दीजिये
बन्दगी तो बन्दगी तो लीजिये साहब
माना जनाब ने...

टूटा फूटा दिल ये हमारा
जैसा भी है अब है तुम्हारा
इधर देखिये, नज़र फेरिये  
दिल्लगी ना दिल्लगी ना कीजिये साहब
माना जनाब ने...

माशा अल्ला कहना तो माना
बन गया बिगड़ा ज़माना
तुमको हँसा दिया, प्यार सिखा दिया
शुक्रिया तो शुक्रिया तो कीजिये साहब
माना जनाब ने...

----------


## umabua

Movie: जॉनी मेरा नाम (1970)
Singer: किशोर कुमार

नफ़रत करने वालों के सीने में प्यार भर दूं
अरे मैं वो परवाना हूँ, पत्थर को मोम कर दूं
नफ़रत करने वालों...

(फिर आप क्या हैं? हैं?
आख़िर तो आप फूल हैं, फौलाद नहीं हैं
अजी बुलबुल हैं किसी बाग के, सैय्याद नहीं हैं!)

बुलबुल के तड़पने से सैय्याद पिघलता है
आहों में असर हो तो फौलाद पिघलता है
फौलाद के भी दिल में उलफत की आग भर दूँ
अरे मैं वो परवाना हूँ...

(शर्म-ओ-हया का परदा दुश्वार नहीं है
अजी हल्का-सा एक परदा है, दीवार नहीं है!)

आँचल की ये दीवार तो दीवार नहीं हैं
फिर आप के भी दिल में इनकार नहीं हैं
इनकार जिन लबों में इकरार उनमें भर दूँ
अरे मैं वो परवाना हूँ...

(हम वो हैं
जिंदगी में कभी साथ ना छोड़ेंगे,
थामेंगे अगर हाथ तो फिर हाथ ना छोड़ेंगे!!)

हम हाथ ना छोड़ेंगे, तूफां से किनारों तक
हम साथ ना छोड़ेंगे धरती से सितारों तक
चाहत के सितारों से, धरती की मांग भर दूं
नफ़रत करने वालों के...

----------


## umabua

Movie: कश्मीर की कली (1964)
Singer: मो.रफ़ी

है दुनिया उसी की, ज़माना उसी का
मोहब्बत में जो हो गया हो किसी का

लुटा जो मुसाफ़िर दिल के सफ़र में
है जन्नत यह दुनिया उसकी नज़र में
उसी ने है लूटा मज़ा ज़िंदगी का
मोहब्बत में जो...

है सजदे के काबिल हर वो दीवाना
के जो बन गया हो तसवीर-ए-जाना
करो एहतराम उसकी दीवानगी का
मोहब्बत में जो...

बर्बाद होना जिसकी अदा हो
दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत जिसकी दवा हो
सताएगा क्या ग़म उसे ज़िंदगी का
मोहब्बत में जो...

----------


## sushilnkt

> Movie: दर्द (1947)
> Singer: उमा देवी
> 
> अफ़सान लिख रही हूँ दिल-ए-बेक़रार का 
> आँखोँ में रंग भर के तेरे इंतज़ार का
> अफ़साना लिख रही हूँ...
> 
> जब तू नहीं तो कुछ भी नहीं है बहार में
> जी चाहता है मूँह भी न देखूँ बहार का
> ...


वाह वाह वाह ................. बहुत खूब ...........

----------


## umabua

Movie: उमराव जान (1981)
Singer: आशा भोंसले

जुस्तजू जिसकी थी उसको तो न पाया हमने
इस बहाने से मगर देख ली दुनिया हमने

तुझको रुसवा न किया, खुद भी पशेमाँ न हुये
इश्क़ की रस्म को इस तरह निभाया हमने
जुस्तजू जिसकी थी...

कब मिली थी कहाँ बिछड़ी थी, हमें याद नहीं
ज़िंदगी तुझको तो, बस ख़्वाब में देखा हमने
जुस्तजू जिसकी थी...

ऐ अदा और सुनाये भी तो क्या हाल अपना
उम्र का लम्बा सफ़र तय किया तन्हा हमने
जुस्तजू जिसकी थी...

----------


## umabua

Movie: उमराव जान (1981)
Singer: तलत अज़ीज़

ज़िन्दगी जब भी तेरी बज़्म में लाती है हमें
ये ज़मीं चाँद से बेहतर नज़र आती है हमें

सुर्ख फूलों से महक उठती हैं दिल की राहें 
दिन ढले यूँ तेरी आवाज़ बुलाती है हमें 
ज़िन्दगी जब भी तेरी...

याद तेरी कभी दस्तक, कभी सरगोशी से 
रात के पिछले पहर रोज़ जगाती है हमें 
ज़िन्दगी जब भी तेरी...

हर मुलाक़ात का अंजाम जुदाई क्यूँ है 
अब तो हर वक़्त यही बात सताती है हमें
ज़िन्दगी जब भी तेरी...

----------


## umabua

Movie: पेइंग गेस्ट (1957)
Singers: किशोर कुमार, आशा भोंसले

ओ निगाहें मस्ताना
देख समां है सुहाना
तीर दिल पे चला के
आ, ज़रा झुक जाना
ओ निगाहें मस्ताना...

कोई देखे नशीले आँखें मल मल के
दिल कैसे बने न दीवाना
शम्मा करे है इशारे जब जल जल के
कहो क्या करे परवाना
ओ निगाहें मस्ताना...

दामन न बचाना मेरे हाथों से
शरमा के गले से लग जाना
जले चाँद सितारे जिन बातों से
सुन जा वही अफ़साना
ओ निगाहें मस्ताना...

बस्ती के दीयों को बुझ जाने दे
लहरा के न रुक-रुक जाना
चाहत का लबों पे नाम आने दे
यही प्यार का है ज़माना
ओ निगाहें मस्ताना...

----------


## umabua

Movie: उमराव जान (1981)
Singer: आशा भोंसले

ये क्या जगह है दोस्तों, ये कौन सा दयार है 
हद-ए-निगाह तक जहाँ गुबार ही गुबार है 
ये क्या जगह है दोस्तों...

ये किस मकाम पर हयात, मुझको लेके आ गई
ना बस खुशी पे जहाँ, ना ग़म पे इख़्तियार है
ये क्या जगह है... 

तमाम उम्र का हिसाब मांगती है ज़िन्दगी 
ये मेरा दिल कहे तो क्या, ये खुद से शर्मसार है 
ये क्या जगह है...

बुला रहा क्या कोई चिलमनों के उस तरफ़ 
मेरे लिये भी क्या कोई उदास बेक़रार है
ये क्या जगह है...

न जिसकी शकल है कोई, न जिसका नाम है कोई
इक ऐसी शै का क्यों हमें अज़ल से इन्तज़ार है
ये क्या जगह है...

----------


## umabua

Movie: कटी पतंग (1970)
Singer: किशोर कुमार

ये जो मोहब्बत है, ये उनका है काम
महबूब का जो, बस लेते हुए नाम
मर जाएं, मिट जाएं, हो जाएँ बदनाम
रहने दो, छोडो भी, जाने दो यार
हम ना करेंगे प्यार

टूटे अगर सागर, नया सागर कोई ले ले
मेरे खुदा दिल से कोई किसी के न खेले
दिल टूट जाए तो क्या हो अंजाम
ये जो मोहब्बत है...

आँखे किसी से ना उलझ जाए मैं डरता हूँ
यारो हसीनों की गली से मैं गुजरता हूँ
बस दूर ही से कर के सलाम
ये जो मोहब्बत है...

----------


## umabua

Movie: वैसे भी होता है II (2003)
Singer : कैलाश खेर

टूटा टूटा एक परिंदा ऐसे टूटा
के फिर जुड़ ना पाया
लूटा लूटा किसने उसको ऐसे लूटा
के फिर उड़ ना पाया
गिरता हुआ वो आसमां से
आकर गिरा ज़मीन पर
ख्वाबों में फिर भी बादल ही थे
वो कहता रहा मगर
के अल्लाह के बन्दे हंस दे
जो भी हो कल फिर आएगा

खो के अपने पर ही तो उसने था उड़ना सिखा
गम को अपने साथ में ले ले दर्द भी तेरे काम आएगा
अल्लाह के बन्दे...

टुकड़े-टुकड़े हो गया था हर सपना जब वो टूटा
बिखरे टुकड़ों में अल्लाह की मर्ज़ी का मंज़र पायेगा
अल्लाह के बन्दे...

----------


## umabua

Movie: मिस्टर एक्स इन बॉम्बे (1964)
Singher: किशोर कुमार

I 
मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मोहब्बत होगी
मेरी नज़रें तो गिला करती हैं
तेरे दिल को भी सनम तुझसे शिकायत होगी

तेरी गली मैं आता सनम
नगमा वफ़ा का गाता सनम
तुझसे सुना ना जाता सनम
फिर आज इधर आया हूँ मगर
ये कहने मैं दीवाना
ख़त्म बस आज ये वहशत होगी
आज रुसवा...

मेरी तरह तू आहें भरे
तू भी किसी से प्यार करे
और रहे वो तुझसे परे
तूने ओ सनम ढायें हैं सितम
तो ये तू भूल न जाना
के ना तुझपे भी इनायत होगी
आज रुसवा...

II 
मेरे महबूब... 
नाम निकलेगा तेरा ही लब से
जान जब इस दिल-ए-नाकाम से रुखसत होगी
मेरे महबूब...

मेरे सनम के दर से अगर
बाद-ए-सबा हो तेरा गुज़र
कहना सितमगर कुछ है खबर
तेरा नाम लिया जब तक भी जिया
ऐ शमा तेरा परवाना
जिससे अब तक तुझे नफरत होगी
आज रुसवा...

----------


## umabua

Movie: ताज महल (2005)
Singer: हरिहरन

अपनी ज़ुल्फें मेरे शानों पे बिखर जाने दो
आज रोको ना मुझे हद से गुज़र जाने दो

तुम जो आये तो बहारों पे शबाब आया है
इन नज़रों पे भी हल्का सा नशा छाया है
अपनी आँखों का नशा और भी बढ़ जाने दो
अपनी ज़ुल्फें...

सुर्ख होठों पे गुलाबों का गुमां होता है
ऐसा मंज़र हो जहाँ होश कहाँ रहता है
ये हसीं होंठ मेरे होठों से मिल जाने दो
अपनी ज़ुल्फें...

----------


## umabua

Movie: हम किसी से कम नहीं (1977)
Singer: मो.रफ़ी

क्या हुआ तेरा वादा
वो कसम वो इरादा
भूलेगा दिल जिस दिन तुम्हें
वो दिन ज़िन्दगी का आखिरी दिन होगा
क्या हुआ..

याद है मुझको, तूने कहा था
तुमसे नहीं रूठेंगे कभी
दिल की तरह से हाथ मिले हैं
कैसे भला छूटेंगे कभी
तेरी बाहों में बीती हर शाम
बेवफा ये भी क्या याद नहीं
क्या हुआ..

ओ कहने वाले मुझको फरेबी
कौन फरेबी है ये बता
ओ जिसने गम लिया प्यार की खातिर
या जिस ने प्यार को बेच दिया
नशा दौलत का ऐसा भी क्या
के तुझे कुछ भी याद नहीं
क्या हुआ...

----------


## umabua

Album : कोलोनियल कज़िन्स (1996)
Singers: हरिहरन, लेज़्ली ल्युइस

हरि ॐ शांता शारं भृजग शयनं पद्मनाभं सुरेखं दिक्पालादं गगन सद्रुशं...
कृष्णा नी बेगने, बरो

Darkness coming round, and everybody's fighting with their brother
Everybody wants control don't hesitate to kill one another
So come back as Jesus, come back and save the world
Bless all the future, of every boy and girl
Come back as Rama, forgive us for what we've done,
Come back as Allah, come back as anyone
कृष्णा नी बेगने...

Religion is the reason, the world is breaking up into pieces
Colour of the people, keeps us locked in hate please release us
So come down and help us, save all the little ones
They need a teacher, and you are the only one
We can rely on, to build a better world
A world that's for children, a world that's for everyone
कृष्णा नी बेगने...

Time is a healer, time moves on, time don't wait for anyone
They tell me you'll be back, but that will take some time
I'm waiting...Yeah Yeah
Come back as Jesus, come back and save the world
We need a teacher, you are the only one
Come back as Rama, forgive us for what we’ve done
Come back as Allah, come back as anyone
कृष्णा नी बेगने...

Jesus, come back and save the world
Bless all the future, of every boy and girl
Come back as Rama, forgive us for what we’ve done
Come back as Allah, come back for everyone
गोविंद बोलो हरी गोपाल बोलो...

----------


## umabua

Movie : नौ दो ग्यारह (1957)
Singer : किशोर कुमार

हम हैं राही प्यार के, हमसे कुछ ना बोलिए
जो भी प्यार से मिला, हम उसी के हो लिए

दर्द भी हमें कुबूल, चैन भी हमें कुबूल
हमने हर तरह के फूल, हार में पिरो लिए
जो भी प्यार...

धूप थी नसीब में, धूप में(तो) लिया है दम
चांदनी मिली तो हम, चांदनी में सो लिए
जो भी प्यार...

दिल पे आसरा लिए, हम तो बस यूँ ही जिये
इक कदम पे हंस लिए, इक कदम पे रो लिए
जो भी प्यार...

राह में पड़े हैं हम, कब से आप की क़सम
देखिये तो कम से कम, बोलिए न बोलिए
जो भी प्यार...

----------


## umabua

Movie : कटी पतंग (1970)
Singer : मुकेश

जिस गली में तेरा घर ना हो बालमा
उस गली से हमें तो गुज़ारना नहीं
जो डगर तेरे द्वारे पे जाती ना हो
उस डगर पे हमें पाँव रखना नहीं

ज़िन्दगी में कई रंगरलियाँ सही
हर तरफ मुस्कुराती ये कलियाँ सही
खूबसूरत बहारों की गलियाँ सही
जिस चमन में तेरे पग में कांटे चुभे
उस चमन से हमें फूल चुनना नहीं
जिस गली में...

हाँ ये रस्में ये कसमें सभी तोड़ के
तू चली आ चुनर प्यार की ओढ़ के
या चला जाऊंगा मैं ये जग छोड़ के
जिस जगह याद तेरी सताने लगे
उस जगह एक पल भी ठहरना नहीं
जिस गली में...

----------


## umabua

Movie/Album : गुलाल (2009)
Singers: राहुल राम, अशीम चक्रबर्ती

यारा मौला
हाँ-हाँ यादों में है अब भी
क्या सुरीला वो जहाँ था
हमारे हाथों में रंगीन गुब्बारे थे
और दिल में महकता समां था
यारा मौला

वो तो ख्वाबों की थी दुनिया
वो किताबों की थी दुनिया
सांस में थे मचलते हुए ज़लज़ले
आंख में वो सुहाना नशा था
यारा मौला

वो ज़मीं थी, आसमां था
हम को लेकिन क्या पता था
हम खड़े थे जहाँ पर
उसी के किनारे पे गहरा सा अँधा कुआँ था
यारा मौला

फिर वो आये भीड़ बनकर,
हाथ में थे उनके खंजर,
बोले फेंको ये किताबें
और सम्भालों ये सलाखें
ये जो गहरा सा कुआँ है
हाँ-हाँ अँधा तो नहीं है
इस कुँए में है खज़ाना
कल की दुनिया तो यहीं है
कूद जाओ लेके खंजर
काट डालो जो हो अन्दर
तुम ही कल के हो शिवाजी
तुम ही कल के हो सिकंदर

हमने वो ही किया जो उन्होंने कहा
क्यूंकि उनकी तो ख्वाहिश यही थी
हम नहीं जानते ये भी क्यूँ ये किया
क्यूंकि उनकी फरमाइश यही थी
अब हमारे लगा ज़ायका खून का
अब बताओ करें तो करें क्या
नहीं है कोई जो हमें कुछ बताये
बताओ करें तो करें क्या...

----------


## umabua

Movie: कश्मीर की कली (1964)
Singer: मो.रफ़ी

किसी न किसी से, कभी न कभी
कहीं न कहीं दिल लगाना पड़ेगा

एक से एक हसीं चेहरे हैं
किस किस को मैं देखूँ
किसको इनमें अपना समझूँ
संग मैं अपने ले लूँ
कोई रंगीली (रसीली), छैल-छबीली
आज मेरी ज़िन्दगी में आ के रहेगी
किसी न किसी से...

ढूँढ रहा हूँ मैं वो दुनिया
प्यार जिसे कहते हैं
कौन वो क़िस्मत वाले हैं
जो लोग वहाँ रहते हैं
मुझको मेरे दिल ले के वहीं चल
आए जहाँ हाथ कोई रेशमी आँचल
किसी न किसी से...

ऐसी नाज़ुक हो वो जिसका
शबनम मुँह धोती हो
चाँद भी सदके होता हो
जब रात को वो सोती हो
आँख शराबी, गाल गुलाबी
प्यार से सँवार दे जो ज़िन्दगी मेरी
किसी न किसी से...

----------


## umabua

Movie: बाज़ार (1982)
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

दिखाई दिए यूँ कि बेखुद किया
हमें आप से भी जुदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ...

जबीं सजदा करते ही करते गई
हक़-ए-बंदगी हम अदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ...

परस्तिश किया तक कि ऐ बुत तुझे
नज़र में सभों की ख़ुदा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ...

बहुत आरज़ू थी गली की तेरी
सो यास-ए-लहू में नहा कर चले
दिखाई दिए यूँ...

----------


## umabua

Movie: सत्याग्रह (2013)
Singers: शफ्कत अमानत अली खान, अर्पिता चक्रबर्ती

रसके भरे तोरे नैन
सांवरिया
तड़पत हूँ दिन रैन
सांवरिया

बिन देखे नहीं चैन
सांवरिया

दर्द जिया का, कासे कहूँ मैं
टीस में कैसे बोलूं
पिया बिना मैं, जोगन जोगन
बन के बावरिया डोलूं
और न कर बेचैन
सांवरिया...
रसके भरे तोरे...

तोरे खातिर से सजाई
खुसबू फुलवा फुलवा
अंग अंग मोरे गंध तेहारी
बहियन झूला झुलवा
हुई सुहागन रैन
सांवरिया
रसके भरे तोरे...

----------


## umabua

Movie: अनारकली (1953)
Music By: सी.रामचन्द्र
Lyrics By: राजिंदर कृष्ण
Singer: लता मंगेशकर

ये ज़िन्दगी उसी की है, जो किसी का हो गया
प्यार ही में खो गया
ये ज़िन्दगी उसी...

ये बहार, ये समा, कह रहा है प्यार कर
किसी की आरज़ू में अपने दिल को बेक़रार कर
ज़िन्दगी है बेवफ़ा, लूट प्यार का मज़ा
ये ज़िन्दगी उसी...

धड़क रहा है दिल तो क्या, दिल की धड़कनें ना गिन
फिर कहाँ ये फ़ुर्सतें, फिर कहाँ ये रात-दिन
आ रही है ये सदा, मस्तियों में झूम जा
ये ज़िन्दगी उसी...

जो दिल यहाँ न मिल सके, मिलेंगे उस जहान में
खिलेंगे हसरतों के फूल, जा के आसमान में
ये ज़िन्दगी चली गई जो प्यार में तो क्या हुआ
ये ज़िन्दगी उसी...

सुनाएगी ये दास्तां, शमा मेरे मज़ार की
फ़िज़ा में भी खिली रही, ये कली अनार की
इसे मज़ार मत कहो, ये महल है प्यार का
ये ज़िन्दगी उसी...

ऐ ज़िंदगी की शाम आ, तुझे गले लगाऊं मैं
तुझी में डूब जाऊं मैं, जहां को भूल जाऊं मैं
बस इक नज़र मेरे सनम
अल्विदा, अल्विदा...

----------


## umabua

Movie: मिस्टर एक्स इन बॉम्बे (1964)
Music By : लक्ष्मीकांत-प्यारेलाल
Lyrics By : आनंद बक्षी
Singer : किशोर कुमार

I 
मेरे महबूब क़यामत होगी
आज रुसवा तेरी गलियों में मोहब्बत होगी
मेरी नज़रें तो गिला करती हैं
तेरे दिल को भी सनम तुझसे शिकायत होगी

तेरी गली मैं आता सनम
नगमा वफ़ा का गाता सनम
तुझसे सुना ना जाता सनम
फिर आज इधर आया हूँ मगर
ये कहने मैं दीवाना
ख़त्म बस आज ये वहशत होगी
आज रुसवा...

मेरी तरह तू आहें भरे
तू भी किसी से प्यार करे
और रहे वो तुझसे परे
तूने ओ सनम ढायें हैं सितम
तो ये तू भूल न जाना
के ना तुझपे भी इनायत होगी
आज रुसवा...

II 
मेरे महबूब... 
नाम निकलेगा तेरा ही लब से
जान जब इस दिल-ए-नाकाम से रुखसत होगी
मेरे महबूब...

मेरे सनम के दर से अगर
बाद-ए-सबा हो तेरा गुज़र
कहना सितमगर कुछ है खबर
तेरा नाम लिया जब तक भी जिया
ऐ शमा तेरा परवाना
जिससे अब तक तुझे नफरत होगी
आज रुसवा...

----------


## umabua

Lyrics By: सलीम कौसर
Singers: मेहदी हसन, हरिहरन, जगजीत सिंह, नुसरत फ़तेह अली खान

मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का, मुझे सोचता कोई और है
सरे-आईना मेरा अक्स है, पसे-आईना कोई और है

मैं किसी की दस्ते-तलब में हूँ तो किसी की हर्फ़े-दुआ में हूँ
मैं नसीब हूँ किसी और का, मुझे माँगता कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

अजब ऐतबार-ओ-बेऐतबारी के दरम्यान है ज़िन्दगी
मैं क़रीब हूँ किसी और के, मुझे जानता कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

तेरी रोशनी मेरे खद्दो-खाल से मुख्तलिफ़ तो नहीं मगर
तू क़रीब आ तुझे देख लूँ, तू वही है या कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

तुझे दुश्मनों की खबर न थी, मुझे दोस्तों का पता नहीं
तेरी दास्तां कोई और थी, मेरा वाक्या कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

वही मुंसिफ़ों की रवायतें, वहीं फैसलों की इबारतें
मेरा जुर्म तो कोई और था, पर मेरी सजा कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

कभी लौट आएँ तो पूछना नहीं, देखना उन्हें गौर से
जिन्हें रास्ते में खबर हुईं, कि ये रास्ता कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

जो मेरी रियाज़त-ए-नीम-शब को ’सलीम’ सुबह न मिल सकी
तो फिर इसके मानी तो ये हुए कि यहाँ खुदा कोई और है
मैं ख़्याल हूँ किसी और का...

----------


## umabua

Movie: आशिकी २ (2013)
Music By: जीत गांगुली
Lyrics By: इरशाद कामिल
Singer: मुस्तफा ज़ाहिद

भुला देना मुझे 
है अलविदा तुझे 
तुझे जीना है मेरे बिना 
सफ़र ये तेरा, ये रास्ता तेरा 
तुझे जीना है मेरे बिना 
हो तेरी सारी शोहरतें है ये दुआ
तुझी पे सारी रहमतें है ये दुआ
तुझे जीना है...

तू ही है किनारा तेरा 
तू ही तो सहारा तेरा 
तू ही है तराना कल का 
तू ही तो फ़साना कल का 
ख़ुद पे यकीं तू करना 
बनना तू अपना ख़ुदा 
फिज़ा की शाम हूँ मैं 
तू है नयी सुबह 
तुझे जीना है..

खिलेंगी जहाँ बहारें सभी 
मुझे तू वहाँ पायेगा 
रहेंगी जहाँ हमारी वफ़ा 
मुझे तू वहाँ पायेगा 
मिलूँगा मैं इस तरह वादा रहा 
रहूँगा संग मैं सदा वादा रहा 
तुझे जीना है...
भुला देना मुझे...

----------


## umabua

Movie: रजनीगंधा (1974)
Music By: सलिल चौधरी
Lyrics By: योगेश
Singer: मुकेश

कई बार यूँ भी देखा है
ये जो मन की सीमा रेखा है
मन तोड़ने लगता है
अनजानी प्यास के पीछे
अनजानी आस के पीछे
मन दौड़ने लगता है

राहों में, राहों में, जीवन की राहों में
जो खिले हैं फूल, फूल मुस्कुरा के
कौन सा फूल चुरा के
रखूँ लूँ मन में सज़ा के
कई बार यूँ भी...

जानूँ ना, जानूँ ना, उलझन ये जानूँ ना
सुलझाऊं कैसे कुछ समझ ना पाऊं
किसको मीत बनाऊ
किसकी प्रीत भुलाऊं
कई बार यूँ भी...

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मेडम उम्माबुआ जी आपके मन के गीत बहुत मधुर हैँ 
जनाब<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

> मेडम उम्माबुआ जी आपके मन के गीत बहुत मधुर हैँ 
> जनाब<<<<<<<<<<<<


आपने अपने मन पसंद गीत नहीं बताये? बताइए और हाँ मैं गीत नहीं सुनता हूँ, इसलिए मुझसे मत पूछियेगा

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैरी पसँद ये है जनाब<<<<<<<<<
फूल तुम्हे भेजा है खत मेँ
फूल नहीँ मैरा दिल है
प्रियतम मैरे खत मेँ लिखना
क्या ये तुम्हारे काबिल है<<<<<<<<<

----------


## logical indian

मुझे पसंद है यह गाना जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
अरे दिवानों मुझे पहचानौ कहाँ हो आया मैं हूँ कौन <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ingole

*मेरे महबूब तुझे मेरी मोहब्बत की कसम 
फिर मुझे नरगिसी आँखों का सहारा दे दे 
मेरा खोया हुआ रंगीन नजारा दे दे 
मेरे महबूब तुझे , मेरी मोहब्बत की कसम*

----------


## ingole

> आपने अपने मन पसंद गीत नहीं बताये? बताइए और हाँ मैं गीत नहीं सुनता हूँ, इसलिए मुझसे मत पूछियेगा


अयं सुनते नहीं है , इसका मतलब जरुर गाते होंगे .

----------


## ingole

*अगले एक घंटे तक मेरी पसंद के गीत, लेकिन पूरे नहीं लिख पाऊंगा , सिर्फ मुखड़ा ही गुनगुनाइए ..*

----------


## ashwanimale

> अयं सुनते नहीं है , इसका मतलब जरुर गाते होंगे .


न, गाता भी नहीं,

----------


## ingole

*मेरा प्यार भी तू है ये बहार भी तू है , 
तू ही नजरों में जानी तमन्ना 
तू ही नजारों में है*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *अगले एक घंटे तक मेरी पसंद के गीत, लेकिन पूरे नहीं लिख पाऊंगा , सिर्फ मुखड़ा ही गुनगुनाइए ..*


गुनगुनाउंगा .........दीजिये तो सही

----------


## ingole

*ये शाम मस्तानी, मदहोश किये जाए 
मुझे डोर कोई खींचे , तेरी  और लिए जाए 

---
दूर रहती है क्यूँ , मेरे पास आती नहीं 
होंठों पे तेर , कभी प्यास आती नहीं 
ऐसा लगे जैसे के तू 
हंसके जहर कोई पिए जाए 
ये शाम मस्तानी मदहोश किये जाए 
मुझे डोर  कोई 
-----
बात जब मैं करूँ , मुझ एरोक देती कयुन 
तेरी मीठी नजर मुझे टोक देती है क्यूँ
तेरी हया, तेरी नजर 
तेरी कसम मेरे होंठ सिये जाए 
-----
एक रूठी हुयी तकदीर जैसे कोई
खामोश ऐसे है तू, तस्वीर जैसे कोई 
तेरी नजर बनके जुबान 
लेकिन तेरे पैगाम दिए जाए .
ये शाम मस्तानी , मदहोश किये जाए 
मुझे डोर कोई खींचे , तेरी और लिए जाए.*

----------


## ingole

*खिलते हैं गुल यहाँ , खिलके बिखरने को 
मिलते हैं दिल यहाँ , मिलके बिछड़ने को*

----------


## ingole

*आपके पहलु में आकर रो दिए 
दास्ताने गम सुनाकर रो दिए*

----------


## ashwanimale

किशोर का कीड़ा मेरा पसंदीदा कीड़ा था/है

----------


## ingole

*
शाम जब आंसू बहाती आ गयी 
हर तरफ गम की उदासी छ गयी 
गीत यादों के जलाकर रो दिए 
आपके पहलु में आकर रो दिए 

गम जुदाई का सहा जाता नहीं 
आपके बिन अब रहा आजाता नहीं 
प्यार में क्या क्या गवाकर रो दिए 
दास्ताने गम सुनाकर रोदिये 
आपके पहलु में आकर रो दिए.*

----------


## ingole

> गुनगुनाउंगा .........दीजिये तो सही


*
अहसान मेरे दिल पे तुम्हारा है दोस्तों 
ये दिल तुम्हारे प्यार का मारा है दोस्तों 

बनता है मेरा काम तुम्हारे ही काम से 
होता है मेरा नाम तुम्हारे ही नाम से 
तुम जैसे मेहरबान का सहारा है दोस्तों 
ये दिल तुम्हारे प्यार का मारा है दोस्तों*

----------


## ingole

> किशोर का कीड़ा मेरा पसंदीदा कीड़ा था/है


*
आ चल के तुझे मैं ले के चलू , इक ऐसे गगन के तले 
जहां गम भी ना हो, आंसू भी ना हो , बस प्यार ही प्यार पले*

----------


## ingole

*हम दोनों दो प्रेमी दुनिया छोड़ चले 
जीवन की हम सारी रस्मे तोड़ चले*

----------


## ingole

*तेरे मेरे बीच में , कैसा है ये बंधन अनजाना 
तूने नहीं जाना , मैंने नहीं जाना*

----------


## ingole

*जिसने ये पहनाई है उस दिलदार के सदके
इस रेशमी पाजेब की झंकार के सदके
उस जुल्फ के कुर्बा लबो रुखसार के सदके 
हर जलवा था इक शोला दिलदार उस सदके*

----------


## ingole

*बांहों में तेरी मस्ती के घेरे , मस्ती के घेरे 
साँसों में तेरी , खुशबु के डेरे , खुशबु के डेरे 
बांहों के घेरों में, खुशबु के डेरो  में 
हम खोये जाते हैं 
बांहों में तेरी मस्ती के घेरे*

----------


## ingole

*बीती ना बिताई रैना 
विरहा की जाई रैना 

भीगी हुयी अंखियों ने 
लाख बुझाई रैना 
बीती ना बिताई रैना 
विरहा की जाई रैना*

----------


## ingole

*हालात के तीरों से जख्मी हैं बदन अपने 
पास आओ तो सीने के कुछ जख्म तो भर जाएँ.
सिमटी हुयी ये घड़ियाँ , फिर से ना बिखर जाएँ*

----------


## ingole

*दो हंसों का जोड़ा बिछड़ गयो रे 
गजब भयो रामा जुलम भयो रे*

----------


## ingole

*आपसे हमको बिछड़े हुए , एक ज़माना बीत गया 
अपना मुकद्दर बिगड़े हुए 
एक ज़माना बीत गया 
----

आपसे मिलके इन आँखों में कितने ख्वाब सजाये थे 
जिस गुलशन में हमने मिलके गीत वफ़ा के गाये थे 
उस गुलशन को उजड़े हुए , एक ज़माना बीत गया 
अपना मुकद्दर बिगड़े हुए ,एक ज़माना बीत गया 
---
*

----------


## ingole

*झुके जो तेरे नैना , तो चूड़ी तेरी खनकी 
ये पायल तेरी छनकी , ये तेरी मेरी प्रीत गोरी है बालेपन की*

----------


## ingole

*चलते चलते मेरे ये गीत याद रखना 
कभी अलविदा ना कहना 
कभी अलविदा ना कहना 
रोते  हँसते बस यूँ ही तुम गुनगुनाते रहना 
कभी अलविदा ना कहना , कभी अलविदा ना कहना 

***

प्यार करते करते हम तुम कहीं खो जायेंगे 
इन ही बहारो  के आँचल में थक के सो जांयेंगे 
सपनो को फिर भी तुम यूँ ही सजाते रहना 
कभी अलविदा ना कहना, कभी अलविदा ना कहना 

***

बीच राह में डिबर 
बिछड़ जाए कहीं हम अगर 
और सूनी से लगे तुम्हे 
जीवन की ये डगर 
हम लौट आयेंगे 
तुम यूँ ही बुलाते रहना 
कभी अलविदा न कहना कभी अलविदा ना कहना .
*

----------


## ingole

*छोटी सी ये दुनिया , पहचाने रास्ते 
तुम कभी तो मिलोगे कहीं तो मिलोगे 
तो पूछेंगे हाल*

----------


## ingole

*नहीं ये हो नहीं नहीं सकता के तेरी याद ना आए 
बिना तेरे कहीं भी दिल मेरा अब चैन ना पाए 
तुझे भूलने से पहले मेरी जान चली जाए*

----------


## ingole

*इस तरह आशिकी का असर छोड़ जाऊँगा 
इस तरह आशिकी का असर छोड़ जाऊँगा 
तेरे चेहरे पे अपनी नजर छोड़ जाऊँगा*

----------


## ingole

*तेरी याद दिल से भुलाने चला हु 
के खुद अपनी हस्ती मिटाने चला हु 
तेरी याद दिल से भुलाने चला हु 

घटाओ तुम्हे साथ देना पडेगा 
मैं फिर आज आंसू बहाने चला हु 
तेरी याद दिल से भुलाने चला हु 
मैं फिर अपनी हस्ती मिटाने चला हु 

कभी जिस जगह ख्वाब देखे थे मैंने '
वहीँ ख़ाक अपनी उड़ाने चला हु 
तेरी याद दिल से भुलाने चला हु 
की खुद अपनी हस्ती मिटाने चला हु 

गमें  इश्क में फूंक के मेरा दामन 
मैं अपनी लगी यूँ  बुझाने चला हु 
तेरी याद दिल से ...*

----------


## ingole

*तेरा मेरा प्यार अमर 
फिर क्यूँ मुझको लगता है डर 
मेरे जीवन साथी बता 
दिल क्यूँ धडके रह रह कर*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों अपने वादे  के मुताबिक़ मैंने एक घंटे तक अपने मनपसंद गीतों से आप सभी मनोरंजन किया. अब मैं सोने जा रहा हु. कल फिर मिलेगे और मैं इसी तरह और गाने सुनाऊंगा. तब तक के लिए आज्ञा दीजिये. जय हिन्द*

----------


## ingole

*भंवरा बड़ा नादाँन  हैं, बगियन का मेहमान है
फिर भी जाने ना, जाने ना , जाने ना 
कलियन की मुस्कान है 

भंवरा बड़ा नादान*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

किसी नज़र को तेरा इंतज़ार आज भी हे 
कहाँ हो तुम की ये दिल बेकरार आज भी हे :346::central 141:

----------


## satya_anveshi

और गोली भाई अबके एपीसोड में वो गाना भी बजाना.................. दुःखी मन मेरे सुन मेरा कहना......... जहाँ नहीं चैना वहाँ नहीं रहना.................. बहुत इच्छा है सुनने की

----------


## shahrukh khan1

ना जाने क्यूँ होता हे ये जिंदगी के साथ 
अचानक ये मन
 किसी के जाने के बाद
 करे फिर उसकी याद
 छोटी छोटी सी बात :central 141:

----------


## Kamal Ji

इश्क में जी लिया जाये
इश्क में मर लिया जाये
मोहब्बत का दर्द है तो
दर्द भी सह लिया जाये
आज उठता हूँ गिरता हूँ
सम्हल जाता खुद ही मैं
अपनी ही आँख का आँसू
आज खुद पी लिया जाये
तुम्हारे बिन मेरी आँखो में
काजल भी नहीं रुकता
थोड़ा सा हँस लिया जाये
थोड़ा सा रो लिया जाये

----------


## Kamal Ji

प्यार जिन्दगी है

वो पुछती है ,
मैं उससे इतना प्यार  क्यों करता हूँ ? ?


मैंने कहा एक तमन्ना हैं
तुम्हें पाने की. . . . .


वो कहती है ,
हर वक्त उदास क्यों रहते हो ? ?

मैनें कहा कोशिश है
तुम्हें हर खुशी दिलाने की. . . . .

वो कहती है ,
हर वक्त सोचते क्यों रहते हो ? ?

मैनें कहा आदत हो गई है
तुम्हें ख्यालों में अपना बनाने की . . . . .

वो कहती है ,
मैं न मिली तो ? ?

मैनें कहा तो तम्मना है
ये जिन्दगी मिटाने की. . . . .

वो कहती है ,
तुम्हें क्या मिलेगा मर कर ? ?

मैनें कहा एक उम्मीद ,
अगले जन्म में तुम्हें अपना बनाने की . . . . .

----------


## Kamal Ji

जब भी ये दिल उदास होता है
जाने कौन आसपास होता है

होंठ चुपचाप बोलते हो जब
सांस कुछ तेज तेज चलती हो
आँखे जब दे रही हो आवाजे
ठंडी आहो में सांस जलती हो

आँख में तैरती हैं तसवीरे
तेरा चेहरा, तेरा ख़याल लिए
आईना देखता हैं जब मुझको
एक मासूम सा सवाल लिए

कोई वादा नहीं किया लेकिन
क्यों तेरा इंतज़ार रहता है
बेवजह जब करार मिल जाए
दिल बड़ा बेकरार रहता है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कमल दा को उनकी अमूल्य 24900+ प्रविष्टियों   की बहुत बहुत बधाई |:837:

----------


## Kamal Ji

ना हरम में, ना सुकूँ मिलता है बुतखाने में
चैन मिलता है तो साक़ी तेरे मैखाने में

झूम, झूम, झूम
झूम बराबर झूम शराबी, झूम बराबर झूम
काली घटा है, आ आ..., मस्त फ़ज़ा है, आ आ...
काली घटा है मस्त फ़ज़ा है, जाम उठाकर घूम घूम घूम
झूम बराबर ...

आज अँगूर की बेटी से मुहौब्बत कर ले
शेख साहब की नसीहत से बग़ावत कर ले
इसकी बेटी ने उठा रखी है सर पर दुनिया
ये तो अच्छा हुआ के अँगूर को बेटा ना हुआ
कमसेकम सूरत-ए-साक़ी का नज़ारा कर ले
आके मैख़ाने में जीने का सहारा कर ले
आँख मिलते ही जवानी का मज़ा आयेगा
तुझको अँगूर के पानी का मज़ा आयेगा
हर नज़र अपनी बसद शौक़ गुलाबी कर दे
इतनी पीले के ज़माने को शराबी कर दे
जाम जब सामने आये तो मुकरना कैसा
बात जब पीने की आजाये तो डरना कैसा
धूम मची है, आ आ..., मैख़ाने में, आ आ...
धूम मची है मैख़ाने में, तू भी मचा ले धूम धूम धूम
झूम बराबर ...

इसके पीनेसे तबीयत में रवानी आये
इसको बूढ़ा भी जो पीले तो जवानी आये
पीने वाले तुझे आजाएगा पीने का मज़ा
इसके हर घूँट में पोशीदा है जीने का मज़ा
बात तो जब है के तू मै का परस्तार बने 
तू नज़र डाल दे जिस पर वोही मैख़्वार बने
मौसम-ए-गुल में तो पीने का मज़ा आता है
पीने वालों को ही जीने का मज़ा आता है
जाम उठाले, आ आ..., मुँह से लगाले, आ आ...
जाम उठाले, मुँह से लगाले, मुँह से लगाकर चूम चूम चूम
झूम बराबर ...

जो भी आता है यहाँ पीके मचल जाता है
जब नज़र साक़ी की पड़ती है सम्भल जाता है
आ इधर झूमके साक़ी का लेके नाम उठा
देख वो अब्र उठा तू भी ज़रा जाम उठा
इस क़दर पीले के रग-रग में सुरूर आजाये
कसरत मै से तेरे चेहरे पे नूर आजाये
इसके हर कतरे में नाज़ाँ है निहाँ दरियादिली
इसके पीनेसे पता होती है के ज़िन्दादिली
शान से पीले, आ आ..., शान से जीले, आ आ...
शान से पीले शान से जीले, घूम नशे में घूम घूम घूम
झूम बराबर ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल दा को उनकी अमूल्य 24900+ प्रविष्टियों   की बहुत बहुत बधाई |:837:


बहुत बहुत बधायी जी.... आप भी ऐसे और आगे  बढ़ जाएँ.......

----------


## loolugupta

man lubhawan geet

----------


## ingole

*तुम मुझे भूल भी जाओ, तो ये हक़ है तुमको 
मेरी बात और है मैंने तो मोहब्बत की है*

----------


## ingole

*तुम अगर मुझको न चाहो तो कोई बात नहीं 
तो कोई बात नहीं 
तुम किसी और को चाहोगी तो मुश्किल होगी 
तुम किसी और को चाहोगी तो मुश्किल होगी*

----------


## ingole

*जाने वो कैसे लोग थे जिनके 
प्यार को प्यार मिला 
हमने तो जब कलियाँ मांगी 
काँटों का हार मिला*

----------


## ingole

*जिंदगी के सफ़र में गुजर जाते हैं जो मुकाम 
वो फिर नहीं आते 
वो फिर नहीं आते 

लोग मिलते हैं, फूल खिलते हैं यहाँ 
पतझड़ में जो फूल मुरझा जाते हैं, वो बहारों के आने से खिलते नहीं 
कुछ लोग जो मिलके बिछड़ जाते हैं , वो हजारों के आने से मिलते नहीं 
बाद में चाहे कोई पुकारा करे उनका नाम 
वो फिर नहीं आते , वो फिर नहीं आते*

----------


## ingole

*भंवरे की गुनगुन है मेरा दिल 
कबसे संभाले रक्खा है दिल 
तेरे लिए 
तेरे लिए... 
तेरे लिए ... तेरे लिए*

----------


## ingole

*कुछ तो लोग कहेंगे , लोगो का काम है कहना 
छोडो बेकार की बातों में , कहीं बीत न जाए रैना*

----------


## ingole

*मेरी भीगी भीगी सी पलकों पे रह गए जैसे मेरे सपने बिखर के 
जले मन तेरा भी 
किसी के मिलन को 
अनामिका तू भी तरसे*

----------


## ingole

*कोई जब तुम्हारा ह्रदय तोड़ दे ,
तड़पता हुआ जब कोई छोड़ दे 
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 
मेरा दर खुला है खुला ही रहेगा , तुम्हारे लिए ...


अभी तुमको मेरी जरुरत नहीं 
कई चाहने वाले मिल जायेंगे 
अभी रूप का एक सागर हो तुम 
कई फूल चाहत के खिल जायेंगे 


दर्पण जब तुमको डराने लगे 
जवानी भी दामन छुडाने लगे 
तब तुम मेरे पास आना प्रिये 
मेरा सर झुका है , झुका ही रहेगा तुम्हारे लिए 

कोई जब तुम्हारा ह्रदय तोड़ दे..*

----------


## ingole

*दर्पण को देखा , तूने जब जब किया सिंगार 
फूलों को देखा , उन में जब जब आई बहार 

इक बदनसीब हूँ मैं ....   इक बदनसीब हु मैं 
मुझे ना देखा एक भी बार 


दर्पण को देखा तूने जब जब किया सिंगार*

----------


## loolugupta

ye duniya ye mahfil mere kaam ki nahi mere kaam ki nahi

----------


## kongrui

Kuch Na Kaho, Kuch Bhi Na Kaho - 2
Kya Kehna Hai, Kya Sunna Hai
Mujhko Pata Hai, Tumko Pata Hai
Samay Ka Yeh Pal Tham Sa Gaya Hai
Aur Is Pal Mein Koi Nahin Hai
Bas Ek Main Hoon, Bas Ek Tum Ho
Kuch Na Kaho, Kuch Bhi Na Kaho
(Kitne Gehre Halke, Shyaam Ke Rang Hai Chhalke
Parvat Se Yun Utre Baadal Jaise Aanchal Dhalke) - 2
Aur Is Pal Mein Koi Nahin Hai
Bas Ek Main Hoon, Bas Ek Tum Ho
Kuch Na Kaho, Kuch Bhi Na Kaho
(Sulgi Sulgi Saansein, Baheki Baheki Dhadkan
Maheke Maheke Shyaam Ke Saaye, Pighle Pighle Tan Mann) - 2
Aur Is Pal Mein Koi Nahin Hai
Bas Ek Main Hoon, Bas Ek Tum Ho
Kuch Na Kaho, Kuch Bhi Na Kaho
Kya Kehna Hai, Kya Sunna Hai
Mujhko Pata Hai, Tumko Pata Hai
Samay Ka Yeh Pal Tham Sa Gaya Hai
Aur Is Pal Mein Koi Nahin Hai
Bas Ek Main Hoon, Bas Ek Tum Ho
Kuch Na Kaho, Kuch Bhi Na Kaho

----------


## Aeolian

आशिक़ हूँ मैं क़ातिल भी हूँ
सबके दिलों में शामिल भी हूँ
दिल को चुराना नींदें उड़ाना बस यही मेरा क़ुसूर
वादों से अपने मुकरता नहीं, मरने से मैं कभी डरता नहीं
बादशाह ओ बादशाह, बादशाह ऐ बादशाह
बादशाह ओ बादशाह, बादशाह

चारों तरफ़ हैं मेरे ही चर्चे, होंठों पे है बस मेरा नाम
रंगों भरी सुबह मेरी, मस्ती में डूबी है मेरी शाम
झूठी कहानी सच्ची लगे, आवारगी मुझे अच्छी लगे
नग़में सुनाना, सबको नचाना, बस यही मेरा क़ुसूर
वादों से अपने मुकरता नहीं, मरने से मैं कभी डरता नहीं
बादशाह ओ बादशाह...

 है ये मोहब्बत कमज़ोरी मेरी, चाहत की दुनिया पे मेरा राज
बस रब के आगे झुकता मेरा सर, झुकते मेरे सामने तख्त-ओ-ताज
अंदाज़ मेरा सबसे जुदा, मैं बादशाहों का बादशाह
सपने सजाना हँसना-हँसाना, बस यही मेरा क़ुसूर
वादों से अपने मुकरता नहीं, मरने से मैं कभी डरता नहीं
बादशाह ओ बादशाह...

----------


## Aeolian

ये मोह मोह के धागे तेरी उँगलियों से जा उलझे 
कोई टोह टोह ना लागे, किस तरह गिरह ये सुलझे 
है रोम रोम एक तारा, जो बादलों में से गुज़रे 

तु होगा ज़रा पागल तूने मुझको है चुना 
कैसे तूने अनकहा, तूने अनकहा सब सुना 
तु दिन सा है, मैं रात
आना दोनों मिल जाए शामों की तरह 
ये मोह मोह के धागे...

के ऐसा बेपरवाह मन पहले तो ना था
चिट्ठियों को जैसे मिल गया, जैसे इक नया सा पता
खाली राहें, हम आँख मूंदें जाएँ
पहुंचे कहीं तो बेवजह
ये मोह मोह के धागे...

के तेरी झूठी बातें मैं सारी मान लूँ 
आँखों से तेरे सच सभी, सब कुछ अभी जान लूँ 
तेज है धारा, बहते से हम आवारा
आ थम के साँसे ले यहाँ
ये मोह मोह के धागे...

dum laga ke haisa

----------


## Aeolian

मुझसे ही आज मुझको मिला दे
देखूँ आदतों मैं तू है की नहीं
हर साँस से पूछ के बता दे
इनके फासलों में तू है की नहीं
मैं आस पास तेरे और मेरे पास 
तू है की नहीं, तू है की नहीं
तू है कि नहीं, तू है कि नहीं

दौड़ते हैं ख्वाब जिनपे रास्ता वो तू लगे 
नींद से जो आँख का है वास्ता वो तू लगे 
तू बदलता वक़्त कोई खुशनुमा सा पल मेरा 
तू वो लम्हा जो ना ठहरे, आने वाला कल मेरा 
मैं आस पास तेरे और मेरे पास 
तू है की नहीं...

इन लबों पे जो हँसी है, इनकी तू ही है वजह
बिन तेरे मैं कुछ नहीं हूँ, मेरा होना बेवजह
धूप तेरी ना पड़े तो, धुंधला सा मैं लगूं
आके साँसें दे मुझे तू, ताकि ज़िन्दा मैं रहूँ
मैं आस पास तेरे और मेरे पास 
तू है की नहीं...

ROY

----------


## Aeolian

अजनबी कहें, के अपना कहें 
अब क्या कहें, क्या ना कहें
इशारे भी चुप हैं, ज़ुबां ख़ामोश है 
सदा गुमसुम सी है, तन्हां आगोश है
यारा रे, यारा रे
क्यों फासलों में भी तू यारा रे 
यारा रे, यारा रे

तू छूट कर, क्यों छूटा नहीं 
कुछ तो जुदा है अभी 
मैं टूट कर, क्यों टूटा नहीं 
जीने में है तू कहीं 
इशारे भी चुप हैं...
यारा रे, यारा रे...

है हर घड़ी, वो तिश्नगी 
जो एक पल भी ना बुझी 
है ज़िन्दगी चलती हुई 
पर ये ज़िन्दगी ही नहीं
इशारे भी चुप हैं...
यारा रे, यारा रे...

ROY

----------


## Aeolian

मतलबी हो जा ज़रा मतलबी 
दुनिया की सुनता है क्यों 
ख़ुद की भी सुन ले कभी
कुछ बात ग़लत भी हो जाए
कुछ देर ये दिल भी खो जाए
बेफिकर धड़कनें, इस तरह से चले 
शोर गूंजे यहाँ से वहाँ

सूरज डूबा है यारों
दो घूँट नशे के मारो 
रस्ते भुला दो सारे घरबार के 
सूरज डूबा है यारों 
दो घूँट नशे के मारो 
ग़म तुम भुला दो सारे संसार के 

Ask me for anything 
I can give you everything
रस्ते भुला दे सारे संसार के 
Ask me for anything 
I can give you everything
ग़म तुम भुला दो सारे संसार के 

अता-पता रहे ना किसी का हमें 
यही कहे ये पल ज़िन्दगी का हमें 
के ख़ुदग़र्ज़ सी, ख्वाहिश लिए 
बे-सांस भी हम तुम जियें 
है गुलाबी गुलाबी समां  
सूरज डूबा है यारों...

चले नहीं, उड़े आसमां पे अभी
पता न हो, है जाना कहाँ पे अभी
कि बेमंज़िलें, हो सब रास्ते
दुनिया से हो ज़रा फासले
कुछ खुद से भी हो दूरियां
सूरज डूबा है यारों...

ROY

----------


## Aeolian

बूँद बूँद करके मुझमें गिरना तेरा 
और मुझमें मुझसे ज़्यादा होना तेरा 
भीगा भीगा सा, मुझको तन तेरा लगे 
आजा तुझको पी लूँ, मन मेरा कहे 

मैं ना बचा मुझमें थोड़ा सा भी 
देख तू ना बचा तुझमें भी 
जलने लगा गर्म साँसों से मैं 
तू पिघलने लगा मुझमें ही 

क़तरा क़तरा मैं जलूँ, शर्म से तेरे मिलूं
जिस्म तेरा मोम का पिघला दूँ
करवटें भी तंग हो, रात भर तू संग हो
तेरे हर एक अंग को सुलगा दूँ
भीगा भीगा सा...

होने दे कुछ गलतियाँ, रेंगती ये उँगलियाँ 
जिस्म के तू दरमियां ठहरा दे 
लम्हां कोई गरम तू या उबलती बर्फ तू 
मुझपे हो जा खर्च तू, यूँ आ के 
भीगा भीगा सा...

ROY

----------


## Aeolian

कलाईयां कलाईयां 
तू लेया दे मेनू गोल्डन झुमके 
मैं कन्ना विच पावां चुम चुम के
मन जा वे मैनु शॉपिंग करा दे
मन जा वे रोमांटिक पिक्चर दिखा दे
रिक्वेस्टाँ पाईआं वे
चीटियाँ कलाइयां वे 
ओह बेबी मेरी चीटियां कलाइयां वे 
चिटीयां कलाइयां वे 
ओ बेबी मेरी वाइट कलाईयां वे 
चिटीयां कलाईयां वे 
ओ बेबी मेरी तेरी हिस्से आईआं वे 
चिटीयां कलाईयां वे 
ओह बेबी मेरी चिटीयां कलाईयां वे

You're my darling angel baby
White कलाइयां drives me crazy 
Shine eyes glitty glitty glittery
You're the light that 
Makes me going hazy

ओह मैनू चढ़ीया है रंग रंग 
मैं ख्वाबां दे संग संग, आज उड़दी फिरां 
मैं सारी रात उड़दी फिरां 
ओह बदले जिंदड़ी दे रंग ढंग
मेरी नींदें भी तंग तंग, आज उड़दी फिरां 
मैं सारी रात उड़दी फिरां 
मन जा वे गुलाबी चुन्नी दिवा दे 
मन जा वे कलरफुल चूड़ी पवा दे 
रिक्वेस्टाँ पाईआं वे 
चिटीयां कलाइयां वे...

घुमड़े फिरदे सारे सीटियां मिल्कियाँ चिटीयां
कलाइयां वे, कलाइयां वे 
तेरे हाथां नु चुमदा रेह्न्दा 
फब तू ले लियां, ओह चिटीयां वे 
ओह चिटीयां वे 
मन जा वे मैनु शॉपिंग करा दे...

ROY

----------

